# Cypress oder Fermi: Wer macht eurer Meinung nach das Rennen?



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2010)

Stimmungsbarometer – was glaubt ihr: Wird Nvidias Fermi-Architektur die Radeon-HD-5800-Serie schlagen? Eine Schätzung eurerseits. Gemeint ist das Topmodell mit dem noch unbestätigten Namen "Geforce GTX 380".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

Eine gute Frage, da man von der Fermi noch nichts weiß, kann man eh nur schätzen. 
Ich tippe mal auf ja, weil Nvidia schon was bieten muss, gerade weil sie spät dran sind un ja wissen, wie gut die 58xx Reihe ist.
Vielleicht kommt Nvidia auch deshalb später, weil sie noch was nachbessers um auch ganz sicher schneller zu sein.


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte mir denken, dass Fermi ein ordentliches Performance Plus bietet, im Vergleich zu Cypress. Aber AMD wird wieder über den Preis kontern und darüber hinaus eine "HD5890" releasen. 

Tippe mal es wird wie mit der Generation zuvor.

Abseits davon denke ich aber trotzdem, dass Nvidia es schwer haben wird, den Löwenanteil der Cypress bereits anheimgegfallen ist wieder abzuwerben. Sicher gibt es genug Enthusiasten die sofort wechseln. Einen Großteil des Marktes hat Nvidia aber sicher bereits verloren.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2010)

[X]_Keine Ahnung/mir egal_

Ich stelle äußerst ungern Prognosen für die Zukunft


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2010)

Hossa ich war ja schneller als der Quickpoll...


----------



## Explosiv (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Mir egal .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## netwizzard (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. Januar 2010)

[X] _Fermi/GF 100 wird schneller sein als die 5870...

_also schneller wird sie allemal aber auf 5970 niveu?? ich denke nicht....


----------



## majorguns (4. Januar 2010)

Ich vermute schneller als die HD 5870 schließlich kommt sie ja etwa ein halbes Jahr nach ihr raus, wäre also nicht verwunderlich.
Wenn sie genau so schnell oder sogar langsamer wäre, wäre es schon ziemlich Arm, dass nVidia in all der Zeit keine schnellere Karte hin bekommt.


----------



## Wargrown (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Ich Scheiss noch drauf.

Bei mir wird sowieso wenn, dann erst die nächste Generation


----------



## Zsinj (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn das Ding in einem halben Jahr oder so mal kommt, ist selbst die HD5870 durch eine schnellere Version ersetzt  

Bisher ist der Fermi *für Spieler* nur ein Papiertiger.


----------



## Argead (4. Januar 2010)

Sie wird wohl schneller als die 5870 sein, NVidia hat ja auch mehr Zeit.
Die viel Interressantere Frage ist aber doch: Wie sieht es mit dem Preis und der Leistunsaufnahme pro FPS aus, und wie gut ist die Qualität.

Falls sie langsamer wird ist es ein Flop, teurer da größer wird sie ja auf jeden fall.


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich müsste jeder hier _keine Ahnung_ ankreuzen, außer es sind nVidia-Mitarbeiter unter uns ... 

[X] _mir egal_

Ich werde mir weder eine GF100, noch eine HD5870 kaufen. Die S-GPU-Leistungskrone würde ich aber ATi gönnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## paul8180 (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

einfach mal geraten, man weiß ja noch nicht viel über Fermi. mal schauen, ob ich am Ende richtig liege


----------



## der_flamur (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird genauso schnell sein wie die HD 5970

Rate ich einfach mal so... werd gern eines besseren belehrt 
Und wer weiß, auf einmal sie schneller als 5970 oder sie ist langsamer als 5850...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

Ich hab so im Gefühl das Fermi ne richtige Ente wird


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

Ist mir egal weil P/L ist wichtig was bringt mir die schnellste graka wenn sie für 10% mehr FPS gleich 200-300€ teurer ist


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Ich denke das die schneller seien wird als die ATI Karten, vielleicht wird die größte Singel Karte von Nvidia so schnell sein wie die HD5970 sein.


----------



## flight19 (4. Januar 2010)

also ich denke auch das die Nvidiakarten schneller sind, alles andere wäre aber auch mega peinlich für Nvidia. Die karten kommen gute 6 Monaten nach den von AMD und die haben schon ein gutes Stück verkauft. Bis Fermi da ist werden es wohl noch deutlich mehr,  Nvidia hat den Start ja schon einmal verpennt *lappen*.    Wenn Fermi dann aber schneller ist, glaube ich ganz fest daran, das AMDs neuer Chip wieder schneller sein wird.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2010)

Denke
[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Hoffe
[X] wird schneller als 5890

schneller als die 5890 ist schwer vorzustellen. Ich finde allgemein, dass erstmal an der Verfügbarkeit gearbeitet werden sollte und kein Paperlaunch wie bei AMD stattfindet...


----------



## guidodungel (4. Januar 2010)

Ist mir egal, werde wahrscheinlich eh nur AMD kaufen und in dieser Preisklasse überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bobby (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870 sein----(schon vorbestellt.......LOL)-----


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Januar 2010)

[X]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

wenn man sieht wie "knapp" der Vorsprung von der 5870 zur 285 doch nur ist...
und Fermi soll doppelt so schnell wie die letzte Generation sein..
ich schätze mal sie wird 50% schneller sein als die GTX 280/285 und damit vor der 5870


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Keine Ahnung


Abwarten...



Mfg


----------



## MrKnaller (4. Januar 2010)

*Also mich erinnert das Teil verdammt stark an den R600.* Der war auch nen komplett neuer Chip und hatte extrem hohe Erwartungen. Und er kamm und kamm nicht.
Aber das der gegen die HD5-Serie so abstingt wie der R600 gegen den G80, glaub ich nicht. Denn der G80 war ja auch ne neue Architektur. Und die HD5xx0 ist ja nur nen Aufguss.

Fazit:
Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn der Fermi erst gegen ende des Jahres kommt (also in etwa die Verspätung des R600).
Es würde mich aber auch wundern wenn der dann gegen die HD6-Serie antritt (auch ne neue Arichtektur, bestimmt Verspätung [soll um Q3/Q4 kommen]).
*Aber was mich wundern würde, wenn die GTX380 nicht schneller ist als die 5870.*

_Das ist kein NV-Fanboy gequatsche, ich warte nicht auf dem Fermi. Ich warte auf meine 5970er (seit fast schon nem Monat ARGH)!_


----------



## guna7 (4. Januar 2010)

Mutmaßungen? Am Besten wir warten ab!


----------



## XXTREME (4. Januar 2010)

[x] schneller als die HD5870

Niemals schneller als die HD5970, im leben nicht....nicht in spielen .


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. Januar 2010)

Schneller als 5870 erwarte ich schon, darf man wohl auch, denke ich. Auf 5970-Niveau hingegen sehe ich die nicht. Allerdings ist die Aussicht von hier auch etwas schlecht, Januarwetter halt. Ich denke, in einigen Wochen klart die Sicht auf.


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870


Ich schätze mal es wird der normale Kreislauf: Ati bringt was raus was neu ist Nvidia kommt später. Die Sachen von denen sind besser und eher High-End bevor dann wieder Ati mit was neuem kommt.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn die GTX380 nicht schneller als eine 5870 sein sollte, können sich wohl ein paar NV-Mitarbeiter bald nach einem neuen Job umsehen


----------



## Namaker (4. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

In Anbetracht der Spezifikationen das logischste. Die 5970 wird nicht geschlagen werden können, so viel bringt die neue Architektur sicher nicht.


----------



## Ezio (4. Januar 2010)

Ist mir egal. Ich kaufe die beste Single Karte, egal ob ATI oder Nvidia.


----------



## goliath (4. Januar 2010)

X Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Sagen wir mal, selbst wenn NVIDIA schneller sein sollte, herzlichen
Glückwunsch !

Nur die saftigen PREISE werde ich dafür NICHT bezahlen 

Ich warte nur auf Fermi, damit die Preise der HD5870 oder dann schon 5890 nachgeben werden und dann schlage ich zu 

Preis/Leistungs-König ist nunmal AMD/ATI meiner Meinung nach


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass der Fermi mindestens so schnell wird wie die HD 5970. Schließlich ist der Cypress "nur" ein größeres Refresh des RV 770 mit doppelter Anzahl an Stream-Prozessoren und DX11 und ein paar weiteren Änderungen. Laut Nvidia soll der Fermi ja erstmals seit dem G80 eine große Neuerung sein. Daher denke Ich, dass Nvidia mit dem Fermi die Nase vorn haben wird, da Ati erst mit dem Northern Islands eine größere Veränderung der Architektur einführen wird. 

Diese Aussagen sind aber rein spekulativ. Man kann nie wissen was eine Grafikkarte leistet, bevor sie nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Es könnte auch gut sein, dass die Architektur des Fermi eher hinderlich bei der Spieleleistung sein könnte, auch wenn die Hinweise eher in die andere Richtung deuten. 

Der Fermi muss in jedem Fall dem Cypress, bzw. dem Hemlock ebenbürdig sein, damit Nvidia die Fermi-GPUs zu guten Preisen verkaufen kann. 

Ich glaube indes, dass es noch sehr viele Leute gibt, die auf den Fermi warten. Allein schon wegen der Tatsache, dass durch dessen Release die HD 5000er Karten günstiger werden könnten. Allerdings dürfte der Anteil dieser Leute schwinden, da bis zum Release des Fermi noch drei oder vier Monate vergehen dürften. 

Leute die eine GTX 285, 295 bzw. eine HD 4870 X2 besitzen, werden onehin auf den Fermi, bzw. Atis Northern Islands warten, da der Leistungsunterschied zum Cypress zu gering ist, als dass es sich lohnen würde, 300-500€ dafür auszugeben. 

Leute, die sowieso immer die schnellsten Karten im PC haben, werden kaum auf den Fermi warten. 

Nvidias Fermi wird wohl auch mit Atis Northern Islands konkurieren müssen. Es ist sehr fraglich, ob Nvidia bis zum Release der Northern Islands ein Refresh des Fermi verwirklichen kann.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2010)

Wie ich NVidia einschätze, werden sie auf Biegen und Brechen alles daran setzen, in der gehobenen bzw. Highend Preisklasse, den bzw die Platzhirsch(e) zu stellen... ist ja irgendwie bisher immer so, ATi prescht vor, hat ein paar Monate die Technologiekrone inne, dann zieht NVidia nach, macht alles einem Panzer gleich platt und ATi bleibt dann "nur" noch der P/L Sieger...

Na, mal abwarten, ich jedenfalls werde ab nächsten Monat auf Ziel GTX 380 ansparen, eventuell GTX 375 (wird wohl kommen, denke ich mal), und dann "Early Adopter" spielen...


----------



## NCphalon (4. Januar 2010)

ich denk ma es verhält sich wie bisher auch, nämlich dass die stärkste Single GPU von NV fast so schnell wird wie die Dual GPU von ATI.


----------



## 23ita (5. Januar 2010)

die neue geforce wird auf jeden fall schneller sein als die ati 5890
ati hat es noch nichmal geschafft die 5890 schneller zu machen als
280 gtx sli zu machen
die benchmark zeigen es doch
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 (SLI) (Seite 25) - 16.06.2008 - ComputerBase

oder shet her
Benchmark-Ergebnisse: Crysis : ATI Radeon HD 5970: Die schnellste Einzelkarte der Welt
bei 1900 auflösung ist die tolle ati 5890 nur 7 fsp scheller als 2 x 285 gtx

was ist das denn?
nennt sich sowas schnellste karte zumal bedenken muss das die ati ja auch 2 chips hat

meiner meinung nach verarschen sie die leute
und das geilste ist das die karten ja noch nicht mal verfügbar sind

lg
23 ita


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2010)

wenigstens sind sie auf dem markt^^

Ausserdem haben die GT200 karten ne höhere speicherbandbreite, die bei diesen auflösungen von entscheidender bedeutung is.


----------



## 23ita (5. Januar 2010)

noch was
ich hatte die ati für 600€ bestellt ausprobiert und wieder zurückgeschickt
da die leistungunterschied zu meine 2 x 280 sli 670mhz
nicht zu spüren war 

und wieso schreiben hier alle das die neue geforce die ati nicht schalgen wird?
10 -20 fps schneller wird sie alle mal

lg
23


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (5. Januar 2010)

Ist mir eigentlich egal, ich werde abwarten was die ersten Tests von Fermi sagen und dann entscheiden, was ich mir zulege.


----------



## kmf (5. Januar 2010)

Nach einem halben Jahr, wo ATi quasi schalten und walten konnte - man, wenn ich dran denke, wenn die die Nachfrage hätten voll bedienen können ... o_O   - muss jetzt einfach ein Kracher her. Und der Chip ist ja auch einige Male nachgebessert worden und das wahrscheinlich auch nicht von wegen. Die wussten beizeiten was ATi auf die Beine gestellt hat - ein echter Brüller, wie damals der R300. Ich denke, da kommt jetzt ein absolutes Hammerteil auf uns zu und macht einiges an verlorenem Terrain wieder wett. Es muss! Weil nur 10-20% schneller als Cypress wäre doch eine echte Blamage für Nvidia. 

Ich bin gespannt und warte geduldig der Dinge. 

/edit

Achso, also ich schätze Nvidia's Singlekarte stärker ein, als ATi's Dual-Lösung 5970.


----------



## Mr.Korky (5. Januar 2010)

hoffentlich schneller als 20 fps mehr (durschnitt) als die gtx285
will nochmal so ein Wums wie mit der voodoo 2 oder der 8800gtx erleben


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Ahnung/mir egal 

man wird es früh genug erfahren...

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] mir egal

Außerdem ist der bisher einzige bekannte Fakt zu Fermi, dass er definitiv als Konkurrenz zum Cypress zu spät durchstartet.
Es grenzt ja schon an Preisabsprache, wenn die beiden wichtigsten Firmen im Gaming-Grafikkarten-Bereich ihre Produkte immer zeitversetzt so platzieren, dass keine tatsächliche Konkurrenz mehr besteht und die Preise somit künstlich hoch gehalten werden.


----------



## fosi1978 (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Alles andere wäre momentan eine Katastrophe für Nvidia.


----------



## juergen28 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Mir egal


----------



## CHICOLORES (5. Januar 2010)

ganz ehrliche Meinung?

Bis Fermi draußen ist hat ATI die HD 6870 aufm Markt mit DX 12 xP

Spaß beiseite - ich traue NV zu das sie die 5970 angreifen können .....


----------



## KeiteH (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
rate ich mal, wie ja alle hier nur raten können.
Kaufen werd ich mir aber keine, weder Fermi noch 5xxx, da ich denke, 
dass meine beiden XFX-GTX280XT noch ein Weilchen reichen werden,
... zumindest für meine Bedürfnisse 
greetz


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Januar 2010)

Schneller als 5870


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] wird so schnell wie 5970
Es gibt bereits Benchmarks die das behaupten
Ich weis, völliger Quatsch,da noch nichts über die Leistung bekannt ist.
Jedoch glaube ich an diese Benchmarks.....

Nvidia muss einfach so ein Mörder Ding raushauen.....Ich denke die 5970 und die GTX 380 werden auch im gleichen Preisniveau liegen.
Am Ende denke ich das Nvidia trotzdem Sieger ist!
In allen Komplett Pc´s steckt mal wieder ne Nvidia (wahrscheinlich auch umgelabelte GT220´s oder sowas

Das sind nur meine Gedanken ,also kritisiert mich nicht allzu scharf
Ich fände es schade wenn ATi trotz des frühen Releases nun wieder verliert.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)


----------



## alm0st (5. Januar 2010)

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber Fermi ist ja eine komplett neue Architektur oder? Hab ich das schon richtig verstanden?

Davon ausgehend:
Ich denke dass Fermi durchaus knapp unter dem Niveau einer HD 5970 liegen könnte. Nvidia wird da keine leeren Versprechungen machen (für Gamer wird es sich lohnen zu warten etc.).
Solange aber keine Infos zur neuen GeForce Generation raus sind, ist es mir erstmal total wayne


----------



## USPrototype (5. Januar 2010)

Naja, bis es zu unabhäningen Benchs kommt, kann man nur spekulieren und/oder hoffen. Bevor die 8800GTX lanciert wurde, hiess es von der 8000 Serie auch, dass nVidia nur via Treiber DX10 beherrschen würde. Jedoch wurden wir positiv überrascht, wie schnell auch 1 Jahr nach Erscheinen diese Karte war(ist).

Ich denke mir, dass es mehrere Faktoren gibt, warum Fermi noch nicht erschienen ist. Entscheident dafür ist die Ausbeute(Kostenfaktor) auch abhängig von TSMC, sowie die Treiberentwicklung (da die Karte ein breiteres Verwendungspektrum aufweisst als die vorherigen Generationen), da es für Anwendungsbeschleunigung wie gleichermassen für 3D-Beschleunigung inkl. PhysiX fitgemacht werden muss.

Ich hoffe, es wird was. Ich persönlich wurde nämlich bis jetzt nie von nvidia enttäuscht. Ich finde, die haben immer wieder eine gewisse Innovation gebracht (3D-Vision, Cuda...).

Aber jeder kauft das Produkt, wo ihn persönlich anspricht und überzeugt...wie bei Autos (Ferrari oder Lamborghini?!?)...für mich bitte ein Lamborghini zum unterwegs essen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Isoroku (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Ist mir egal

„Es gibt keinen Grund, warum jemand einen Computer zu Hause haben wollte.“
Ken Olson, 1977

Daher beteilige ich mich nicht an Glaskugel-Orakel


----------



## geo (5. Januar 2010)

Der Femi wird schneller als die 5870 denke ich

Wenn der schnellste Femi Ableger nicht mindestens eine Leistung zwischen 5870 und 5970 erbringt dann blamiert NV sich bis auf die Knochen 

Wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben wird NV sicherlich wieder die schnellste single GPU Karte am Markt haben aber ich glaube das NV Fans auch noch ne böse Überraschung erleben, denn außer bei der Leistung ansich wird NV wohl kaum punkten können. 
Meine Glaskugel sagt 
Der Femi wird ordendlich Energie verschwenden, wahrscheinlich so viel das an eine dual GPU Lösung noch nicht mal im Ansatz zu denken ist. Ich stelle mir das auch irgendwie recht schwierig vor, diesen Monsterchip im 2D Betrieb zum Strom sparen zu bewegen. 
Die schnellste single GPU Karte wird NV haben, die Leistungskrone wird vorläufig bei ATI mit der 5970 bleiben.

Wenn man bedenkt das die ATI Karten noch auf dem damals so üblen R600 aufbauen, kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen was NV mit dem gepimpten Femi in 1-2 Jahren auf die Gamer loslässt.
Mal gespannt was ATI für ein Süppchen kocht, sind ja durchaus brauchbare Köche, jedenfalls konnte ich mich noch nicht über deren Suppe beschweren


----------



## leorphee (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab genauso schnell wie die 5870, aber denke das sie minimal schneller wird, aber nicht so viel schneller wie es bei den Genreationen zuvor. Evtl. haben dann die Radeons bei den hohen auflösungen wieder die Nase vorn...


----------



## mdevil666 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Ist mir egal

Hab meine 5870 und bin zufrieden .


----------



## Jarafi (5. Januar 2010)

Ich würde sagen genauso schnell wie die HD5870, oder etwas schneller aber nicht wirklich bahnbrechend


----------



## Naennon (5. Januar 2010)

25-30% schneller als 5870, 
wie GT00 zu 4870 und 
wie G92 zu 3870

langsamer als 5870 ist schlicht unmöglich, das wäre eine GTX 285 und die gibts schon... und das wäre bei Verdopplung der Shader und und und ein Unding


----------



## IgorGonzales (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5870

Das ist jetzt nur eine vage Vermutung, aber ich halte es nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass es so sein wird. Man hat ja schon mal gehört, dass Nvidia selber mit der Leistung nicht so ganz zufrieden ist, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte langsamer ist, als aktuelle AMD-Karten. Ich vermute aber, dass Nvidia an den Mikrorucklern auf den kommenden Dual-GPU-Karten geschraubt hat. Für Verbesserungen im Kleinen ist Nvidia ja bekannt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Nvidia das Rennen machen wird. Ist mir aber auch egal, denn ich will nur dass durch den Wettbewerb die Preise sinken.


----------



## winpoet88 (5. Januar 2010)

Sagen wir mal so: Ich hoffe für NVIDIA, dass der Fermi schneller wird als die HD 5870......weil
sonst wäre es eine Schande...
Wenn man so lange braucht, um eine neue Grafikgerneration zu bringen.....
(ja, ja ich weiss.....die Probleme liegen angeblich an TSMC...trotzdem..


MfG Winpo8t


----------



## Kezu (5. Januar 2010)

[x] weiß nicht
die monster fermi chips werden wahrscheinlich nicht lieferbar genau wie die hd 5800 da nvidia noch größere Chips entwickeln mussten...
wenn die leistung auf hd 5970 niveau wird werden die entsprechend teuer.....


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (5. Januar 2010)

_[x] Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Radeon HD 5850 ist bei mir im anmarsch, deshalb interessiert mich Nvidia erstmal nicht mehr.
_


----------



## Eiche (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF 100 wird schneller sein als die 5870
[X] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5890


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Januar 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> _[x] Keine Ahnung/mir egal
> 
> Radeon HD 5850 ist bei mir im anmarsch, deshalb interessiert mich Nvidia erstmal nicht mehr.
> _



*sign, mit dem Unterschied, das meine schon werkelt und die auch nicht mehr getauscht wird (selbst wenn die Fermi schneller ist)

mfG


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2010)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft was diese Umfrage soll, schliesslich rückt NVIDIA mit keinerlei technischen Informationen bezüglich der neuen HighEndGPU heraus und es ist quasi nichts über die Performance bekannt, also wie soll man da eine Einschätzung abgeben können?

MfG


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970


----------



## Eiche (5. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ernsthaft was diese Umfrage soll, schliesslich rückt NVIDIA mit keinerlei technischen Informationen bezüglich der neuen HighEndGPU heraus und es ist quasi nichts über die Performance bekannt, also wie soll man da eine Einschätzung abgeben können?
> 
> MfG


markt forschung was die user erwarten


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> [x] wird so schnell wie 5970
> Es gibt bereits Benchmarks die das behaupten
> Ich weis, völliger Quatsch,da noch nichts über die Leistung bekannt ist.
> Jedoch glaube ich an diese Benchmarks.....
> ...


Diese Benchmarks von den du redest wurden schon als Fake enttarnt aber glaube ruhig daran.

Mfg


----------



## e30micha (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Sinnfreie Umfrage


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> markt forschung was die user erwarten


Ja aber die Erwartung kann sich ja auf nichts stützen, da es diesbezüglich keinerlei hinweise gibt. Das einzige was man bei diesem Quickpoll bewirkt ist die Phantasie der User anzuregen.

MfG


----------



## Benodiagd (5. Januar 2010)

Das Rennen macht der Kunde weil wir beide Grafikkarten nach einen hoffentlichen starken Preiskampf gaaaanz billig werden


----------



## Eiche (5. Januar 2010)

genau möge die dickste kuh im dorf gewinnen.


----------



## Oneill (5. Januar 2010)

Ein ziemlich unfairer Vergleich, wenn die Fakemi nen knappes halbes Jahr nach der HD5000er Reihe kommt. Und ziemlich sinnfrei ist das ganze auch, da keiner wirklich Daten hat...


----------



## Octopoth (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870


----------



## Otep (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

mindestens hoffe ich


----------



## theping (5. Januar 2010)

Tjo daher wird der Fermin auch schneller als die HD5800er Reihe. Nvidia wird doch keine Single-GPU Karte auf den Markt bringen die langsamer als die Konkurrenz ist, da die Entwicklung schon sehr lange dauert, kann es sein dass Nvidia genau dieses Problem hat. 

Fermi wird schneller sein, wenn der Chip irgendwann mal kommt, dass würde die Preise auch mal sinken lassen. ATI sollte nur mal die Lieferengpässe vermeiden. Denke an dem bisherigen Markt sollte sich da nicht viel ändern, Nvidia für die, die noch 10fps mehr brauchen und ATI für die, die eher auf den Geldbeutel achten.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich denke die Nvidia- Karten werden etwas langsamer sein als die 5870er. Denn für mich legt Nvidia sein Augenmerk in letzter Zeit viel zu sehr auf den GPGPU- Computingbereich. Und das verträgt sich, meiner Meinung nach, eher schlecht denn recht mit der Art und Weise wie die Grafik in Spielen erzeugt wird.  Und außerdem scheinen sie ja Probleme mit den Chips zu haben. Denn nur das Arrangement im Profibereich rechtfertigt diese ewige Verschieberei in keinsterweise. Und alleine an TSMCs Problemen mit dem 40nm- Prozeß kann es ja wohl auch kaum liegen.  Ich hoffe für uns Kunden nur, das Nvidia nicht wieder so einen Dreck hinlegt wie mit der FX 5000- Serie.

Aber all das ist und bleibt wohl noch eine ganze Weile reine Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## strelok (5. Januar 2010)

[x] wird so schnell wie 5970

Wie schon öfters, auch von anderen Usern gesagt wurde, kann Fermi nicht langsamer als die 5870 werden, denn das ist ja schon die gtx285. Und ich glaube nicht, das NV eine neue Graka-Generation entwickelt, die schlussenlich gleich schnell wie ein gt200 Chip ist. 

Als Fazit kann ich daraus schliessen, das Fermi schneller als eine 5870 Graka wird und in etwa die Leistung einer 5970 bringt. 

Nur eine Frage muss ich mir derzeit auch immer wieder stellen: warum verdammt noch mal braucht NV so lange um Fermi endlich auf den Markt zu bringen???


----------



## Sularko (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin sicher, das NV mit der 5970 mithalten kann.


----------



## kuer (5. Januar 2010)

Mir egal. Fermi braucht keiner


----------



## Holdrio (5. Januar 2010)

Lahme Phenomgurken auch  nicht, aber manche kaufen sogar zwei davon, es gibt also wie man sieht nichts was nicht irgend jemand braucht. 



strelok schrieb:


> Wie schon öfters, auch von anderen Usern gesagt wurde, kann Fermi nicht langsamer als die 5870 werden, denn das ist ja schon die gtx285.



LOL aber wirklich, was für eine blödsinnige Option in der Umfrage, langsamer als 5870 wäre ja kaum noch erwähnenswert schneller als der eigene Vorgänger GTX 285, sowas würde schon aus Imagegründen gar nie auf den Mark kommen.
Aber in dem Fanboy Kindergarten hier klicken das 24 sogar noch an...

Deutlicher schneller *muss* sie sein, wäre ja lächerlich sonst bei komplett neuer Generation gegen Atis Aufguss, sogar so schnell wie eine 5970 als Singlekarte wäre natürlich der Hit, aber glaube nicht so daran nach den ganzen Problem.


----------



## VNSR (5. Januar 2010)

Es ist nur zu bedenken, was hier in einer News mal stand: nämlich, dass die Highendkarten womöglich erst in der 2.Jahreshälfte erscheinen Erste Fermi-Karten erst im März 2010, High-End-Modelle noch später? . Da fragt man sich, ob die ersten Fermikarten vllt nicht Mainstreamkarten sind, die evtl. "nur" auf HD 5870-Niveau stehen.


----------



## Eiche (5. Januar 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Lahme Phenomgurken auch  nicht, aber manche kaufen sogar zwei davon, es gibt also wie man sieht nichts was nicht irgend jemand braucht.


  warum sollte sich jemand 2 Phenomgurke kaufen? und was ist eigentlich eine Phenomgurken 
Phenom ist doch code name für AMD CPU's aber was haben die cpus mit den graka zu tun?


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke sie wird mindestens genauso schnell wie die HD 5870, da sie ja schon deutlich längere Entwicklungszeit haben müssten sie eigentlich eine Karte bringen, die sogar die 5970 übersteigt, naja ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## kuer (5. Januar 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Lahme Phenomgurken auch nicht, aber manche kaufen sogar zwei davon, es gibt also wie man sieht nichts was nicht irgend jemand braucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hast recht. Solange es noch noobs gibt, die überteuerte Labels unterstützen, ist alles möglich  
Spass bei Seite. Es fehlt eine Option. X Der Fermi muss schneller werden als eine 5870. Alles andere wäre ein Desaster und würde NV der Lächerlichkeit preis geben. Darüber hinaus, ist die ganze Frage ein Quark und absolut überflüssig.


----------



## Infernalracing (5. Januar 2010)

[x] wird schneller als die 5870
Das denke ich schon aber es könnte ja auch sein das sich der Lounge von Fermi sich dehalb verzögert weil Nvidia einfach mal Kräftig ins Klo gegriffen hat!
Wenn ein träger Riese wie Intel es nicht schaft nach 3 Jahren entwicklung und Kosten mit den man Nvidia hätte kaufen können eine Marktfähige Grafikkarte auf den Markt zu bringen. Dann könnte Nvidia vieleicht auch echte Probs. mit dem neuen Design der GPU haben, was die Leistung angeht!

Meine Meinung!!!!!!!!


----------



## gecan (5. Januar 2010)

Fermi/GF100 wird nach mein gefühl gute 15 bis 30% schneller sein als Cypress  aber was kommt den da --> 5890 

so dann ist die frage welche nachteile könnte Fermi haben gegenüber Cypress 

zb: preise  dann der stromverbrauch  wird er auch eyefinity unterstüzen  

oder wie stark wird Fermi/GF100 in DX11 spielen sein gegenüber Cypress  wenn Fermi überhaupt DX11 unterstüzt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Januar 2010)

Meine Glaskugel ist leider kaputt, daher weis ich nicht wie schnell die neue Geforce werden wird. Aber ich hoffe doch das sie schneller als eine HD5870 oder besser 5970 wird.


----------



## Holdrio (5. Januar 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> Es ist nur zu bedenken, was hier in einer News mal stand: nämlich, dass die Highendkarten womöglich erst in der 2.Jahreshälfte erscheinen Erste Fermi-Karten erst im März 2010, High-End-Modelle noch später? .



Nur weil die PCGHler unfähige Leute News übersetzen lassen die offenbar gerade erst in der zweiten Lektion im Englisch für absolute Anfänger Kurs sind...
Ab Zweites Quartal stand in der Orignalmeldung, aber die halten es nicht mal für nötig ihre Fehler zu korrigieren wenigstens.
Spielt zwar eigentlich keine Rolle mehr, wer will denn auf den Sommer mitsamt Spiele eine neue Highendkarte, da kann es von mir auch gleich Herbst sein.


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Januar 2010)

schwer zu sagen, es sei denn, man hat wahrsagerische kräfte und kann mit einer glaskugel in die zukunft schauen...

aber ja, ich denke doch: die gtx380 wird die 5870 leistungsmäßig schlagen...


(x) schneller als die 5870


----------



## VNSR (5. Januar 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> wenn Fermi überhaupt DX11 unterstüzt


 
Wie oft muss noch ne news darüber kommen, bis auch der letzte gepeilt hat, dass fermikarten dx11-karten sind bzw sein werden?


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Januar 2010)

[X] _Keine Ahnung/mir egal_

Es kommt wie's kommt.


----------



## gecan (5. Januar 2010)

@VNSR,

für mich gibt es keine news sondern fakten auf den tisch wens da ist !


----------



## strelok (5. Januar 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> @VNSR,
> 
> für mich gibt es keine news sondern fakten auf den tisch wens da ist !




gecan, wenn Fermi kein dx11 unterstützen würde wäre das für NV ja ein rückschritt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das Leistungsverhältnis zwischen Fermi und 5870 is ungefähr genauso wie zwischen GTX280 und  4870.
SOll heißen: Fermi schlägt die 5870 garantiert, wird preislich aber in ner andren Liga spielen, kommt gegen die 5970 aber dennoch nicht an.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (5. Januar 2010)

Aloha Community 

Häftig ! Da hat Mann schon mächtig was zusammengeschrieben. Leider sehe ich überhaupt keine Frauenbeiträge . Leute, wir müssen unsere Frauen endlich mal integrieren/involvieren. Wieso? Dies liegt doch wohl auf der Hand. Damit PCGH in ihren nächsten Zeitschriften mal wieder verkünden können, dass die gemachten Beiträge im Forum geradzu überproportional angestiegen sind und sie sich mal wieder bei uns für all diese unproduktiven Forenbeiträge bedanken müssen.

Ok, Spaß bei Seite und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

1. Ganz klar, AMD hat das Rennen bis zum Release der Fermi Karten "eindeutig" für sich entschieden.

2. Der Fermi wird schnell. Sogar sehr schnell. Denn wir dürfen mal davon ausgehen, dass NV nach dem Release - einschl. tatsächlicher Verfügbarkeit so ab dem 30.06.2010 - der Fermi Karten *für die nächsten zwei Jahre* nichts wirklich neues mehr bringen wird.

3. AMD wird ab diesem Zeitpunkt nur noch die Preise senken können und vllt. noch mit einer 5890 kontern. Diese wird aber max. so schnell wie eine 360 GTX sein und auch der Stromverbrauch wird massiv ansteigen, so dass sich der Leistungsverbrauch gegenüber Fermi relativiert.

4. Sollte AMD aber bereits zum nächsten Jahreswechsel die 6000er Serie präsentieren, wird es richtig spannend. Denn der neue Chip seitens AMD wird durchaus das Potenzial besitzen, sich mit den Fermis zu messen. Und wenn der Fermi dann gegen diese verliert, steckt NV mächtig tief in der ... Der Chip von NV wäre dann ja gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt . 

5. Trotzdem werde ich mir eine Karte von NV besorgen, weil ich auf den 6000er jetzt nimmer warten möchte und kann nur hoffen, dass der Fermi schnell genug ist, um gegen die 6000er Serie zu bestehen. Denn dann habe ich alles richtig gemacht bzw. geschätzt und werde mir für die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre keine neue Graka anschaffen. Eine 5850 oder 5870 wird es nämlich auf keinen Fall! Da ist mir das Geschwindigkeitsplus gegenüber meiner 4850 zu gering .


----------



## Astra-Coupe (5. Januar 2010)

[X]Fermi wird schneller als eine 5870

Also als langjähriger NVidia-Kunde habe ich jetzt auch seit langer Zeit mal nen Grund gehabt auf den ATI/AMD-Zug aufzuspringen dank der 5870er Reihe. Bin zwar überzeugt von NVidia aber das was da mit dem Fermi am laufen ist erinnert mich doch ganz stark an ein schonmal dagewesenes Debakel bei den "grünen". 

Habe zwar ewig lange kämpfen müssen um meine 2 587ner zu bekommen aber meiner Meinung nach war es das Geld echt wert. (auch wenn ich es doof finde für die ersten 2 noch je 319 bezahlt zu haben und für die 3. dann 360 bezahlen musste weil Sapphire keinen Ersatz für meine defekte 2. liefern konnte ^^)

Hatte vorher ne 9800GX² 700M BE von XFX und muss echt sagen ich würde den Umstieg jederzeit wieder machen. Ich gönne es AMD/ATI endlich mal aufstocken zu können in Sachen Kundengewinnung allerdings hoffe ich auch für NVidia das sie mit dem Fermi doch noch etwas anständiges herausbringen mit dem man sich nicht blamiert bzw. hoffentlich lassen sie nach ein paar Monaten nicht verlauten das die Fermi-Karten zugunsten einer neueren und noch besseren Kartengeneration aufgegeben werden und nur im Workstationbereich und günstigen Heim-PCs zum Einsatz kommen. *wieder auf schonmal dagewesene Geschichte anspiel*

Naja, wie gesagt ich kann jedem da draussen der eine neue Graka braucht den Umstieg getrost ans Herz legen denn selbst wenn NVidia die Karten zeitnah released so ist doch klar das sie sich dafür wieder fürstlich entlohnen lassen. Mit der aktuellen Preis/Leistung der ATI-Karten werden sie sicherlich - wieder - nicht konkurieren können (wenn diese endlich mal anständig verfügbar sind) und so glaube ich muss niemand befürchten damit auf die Nase zu fallen wie es sonst so üblich ist im Grafikkartensegment. 

Egal für welche Karte/Hersteller ihr euch am Schluss entscheiden solltet - habt einfach weiterhin Spass an der Community hier und schlagt euch nicht immer gleich gegenseitig die Köpfe ein wegen Fanboys oder Leuten die glauben in die Zukunft sehen zu können. 

So und jetzt noch viel Spass mit euren NVidias oder ATIs denn letztlich wollen wir alle nur das eine - ein faires gutes Spiel!

LG


----------



## JohnnyPrez (5. Januar 2010)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> oder Leuten die glauben in die Zukunft sehen zu können.


 
Boah Astra, damit fühle ich mich jetzt total angesprochen . 

Leute, bitte mal eine runde Mitleid für ein trauriges Community-Mitglied .


----------



## gecan (5. Januar 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> gecan, wenn Fermi kein dx11 unterstützen würde  wäre das für NV ja ein rückschritt.





ja schon aber würd ich nicht ganz so sagen, wir kennen NVs marketing schon zu gut mitllerweile 

stell dir mal vor NV würde behaupten DX11 sei unnötig da wir noch mehr potenzial haben in DX10 oder so 

deswegen könnte das dan für viele DX11 unwichtig werden  

weil das einfach mal NV behauptet hat wie mit DX10.1 zeiten 

das war aber jetzt nur ein beispiel 


aber sonst denk ich schon das der Fermi mindestens DX10.1 oder DX11 unterstüzen muss wegen Win7


----------



## MixMasterMike (5. Januar 2010)

Wie sinnvoll so eine Umfrage unter Usern zu veranstalten -.-


----------



## strelok (5. Januar 2010)

gecan,

wenn für NV dx11 unnötig sei, würde ich mir keine Fermi-Graka kaufen und andere Gamer, PC-Freaks usw auch nicht.

Also dx11 ist für Fermi PFLICHT. Sonst könnte NV sich mit AMD/ATI keine dx11 kampf liefern!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Schneller als HD5870.


Alles andere wäre ganz einfach eine Blamage sondergleichen!


----------



## belle (5. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870 
Das Ganze wird sich wohl (wie schon gesagt wurde) ähnlich der vorigen Generation verhalten.
Nvidia -> teurer und bisschen schneller
ATI -> P/L

Ich kümmer mich ab jetzt nicht weiter darum - ich hab' seit Sonntag 2 5770 drin.


----------



## lord-elveon (5. Januar 2010)

[X] schneller als die 5870

Erst hinken sie monate hinterher, und dann soll auch noch das damalige konzept schneller sein als eine 5975? aber schneller als ne 5870 wird se, zwar teurer, aber bisher hatte nvidia immer die leistungsstärkeren karten.

allerdings ist es schon für nvidia blamage genug von der zeit so weit hinterher zu hinken, allein schon von directx betrachtet.


----------



## da brew (5. Januar 2010)

Nur mal so 'ne Frage: Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben, dass immer alle Hardware-Hersteller ihre Geräte gleichzeitig rausbringen müssen?


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] _Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)_


----------



## Amlug_celebren (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Wird schneller als HD5870

Weil NVidia das machen muss! Wobei ich daran nicht zweifle (außer man sieht es kritisch das sie so lange brauchen!)

Sollte auch nahezu so schnell werden wie die HD5970, dann gibts nen ordentlichen Preisrutsch bei ATI (hoffentlich!), und das warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## doppelschwoer (5. Januar 2010)

[X] schneller als die 5870

Ob sie auch besser wird ist ne andere Frage. 
Ich denlke die 5870 wir recht schnell unter 300€ fallen, wenn die Fermi da ist. Die wird dann ca 35% schneller sein, aber dafür mindestens 50% teurer. Somit wird bei der 5870 mehr Leistung pro Euro drin sein.


----------



## Homoioteleuton (5. Januar 2010)

[x] schneller als die HD5870
hmm aber die HD5970 is gar net mal so viel schneller als die 5870, daher könnte es auch gut sein das Fermi schneller ist


----------



## Herb_G (5. Januar 2010)

Letztlich gesehen ist mir wirklich Latte, wer schneller sein wird. Um vom vernünftigen Soll auszugehen - es wäre schon peinlich, später auf den Markt zu kommen nur um langsamer zu sein.

Was mir nicht egal ist, ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, einzig und allein das beeinflusst meine Kaufentscheidung, Tatsachen waren schon immer eine solidere Entscheidungsgrundlage im Vgl zu Gerüchten oder pers. Präferenzen. Ich muss mich gedulden, bis die Nvidia-Konkurrenz auf dem Markt ist, denn egal wie gut oder schlecht sie wird, sie wird für ATI sehr wahrscheinlich eine Preissenkung nach unten bedeuten, welches, abhängig von der Leistung von NV, stärker oder schwächer ausfallen wird.

Meine gewünschte GraKa muss das Leistungsniveau der 5870 haben - und 2 GB VRAM. Dann werd ich nie wieder Lag in Stalker "Soljanka" bei vollen Einstellungen haben, dass game wird mich sicher noch ein lange Weile im Leben begleiten und dem Trend von Spielen, online sein zu müssen, kein LAN zu haben etc - all diese Verbesserungen brauch und kauf ich nicht, egal ob da ein Call of Duty Teil 17.000 kommt oder nicht. An dieser Stelle sei gesagt - die besten und auf die User-Wünsche optimierten Spiele kommen nicht fertig von der Spieleschmiede sondern aus der liebevollen Hand des Modders. Da spendet man dann auch gerne mal.

Leider ist das viel zu vielen Konsumenten einfach wurscht - oder das Thema nur für mich alleine relevant - sonst könnte sich in dem Bereich schon was tun.


----------



## Sumpfig (5. Januar 2010)

im gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier, ist meine kristallkugel nicht in der lage hier eine aussage zu treffen.
abgesehen davon isses doch egal, hauptsache es passiert bald was.

(und mekrwürdig... es gibt hier sogar user, die freiwillig zugeben, dass sie opel und nicht auto fahren...)


----------



## Eddy83 (5. Januar 2010)

[X] Keine Ahnung/mir egal

wird sich spätestens dann rausstellen wennse draußen iss...


----------



## FcryCola (5. Januar 2010)

also ich bin der meinung Nvidia wird ales toppen was auf dem markt erscheinen wird, deswegen dauert es auch so lange bis sie etwas neues auf den markt loslassen könen.

amd(ati) wird warscheinlich wieder am preis was zu sagen haben, aber nvidia ist halt kein müll.


----------



## Nobbis (5. Januar 2010)

ich denke, dass sie mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben wie ATI einst mit der 2900 ... jetzt begrenzen sie noch den Schaden, indem sie der Karte noch irgendwelche Schmankerl anhängen ... damit sie überhaupt was auf der Haben Seite verbuchen können ... ich wünschte es wäre anders, aber ich habe bereits alle Rechner im Bekanntenkreis auf die 5000er Serie umgerüstet, könnte also von Preisnachlässen nicht mehr profitieren


----------



## RapToX (5. Januar 2010)

mir egal wie schnell das ding ist.
hauptsache die karte kommt so schnell wie möglich auf den markt, damit sich die verfügbarkeit der hd58xx endlich verbessert


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)

Gleich vorweg: ich bin kein Fan-Boy. Trotzdem vermute ich, dass das kommende Flag-Schiff von nVidia in etwa die Geschwindigkeit der 5970 erreichen wird. Das muss aber noch gar nichts heißen... Es wird nämlich nicht nur der Preis sein, der schlussendlich entscheiden wird, welche Karten gekauft werden. Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke und der Leistungsaufnahme aus? ATI  hat in diesen Punkten mit der 5800er-Reihe sehr gut vorgelegt - ich bin gespannt, wie Fermi abschneiden wird. Aber noch entscheidender wird sein, was nVdia für Mainstream-Karten auf den Markt werfen kann! Die 5700er und die kommende 5600er bieten viel fürs Geld... Außerdem werden sicherlich die enthaltenen Features eine wichtige Rolle spielen (siehe SGSSAA, Eyefinity etc...).


----------



## tolga9009 (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

Ich denke, dass Fermi mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schneller sein wird als die HD5870. Ob nun schneller als die HD5970 oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Aber Preis-/Leistungsmäßig werden die ATi-Karten deutlich dominieren. So, wie ich den Markt jahrelang verfolgt habe, werden die Flagschiffe zwischen 600€ - 700€ kosten, aber dafür jede andere Single-GPU Karte in den Schatten stellen. Das Flagschiff sollte Konkurrenzlos im Single-GPU Markt vertreten sein, ganz klar.
Viel interessanter für mich ist allerdings die Frage, ob Fermi-Karten, die genausoviel wie die ATi-Karten kosten, diese auch schlagen können. Das wäre z.B. die "GTX360" (350€ - 450€), was ein direkter Konkurrenz zur HD5870 wäre. Mich würde auch interessieren, inwiefern ATi kontern kann, z.B. mit 1GHz Cypress Chips / Alternative Kühlmethoden oder sogar mit niedrigeren Preisen (siehe HD4870 damals) und wie sich das ganze dann verhält.
Egal wie es ausgeht, es erwartet uns ein spannendes Jahr 2010!

Schönen Abend noch,
Tolga


----------



## deftones (5. Januar 2010)

nach nen halben Jahr nach ATI's-Karte setzte ich mal vorraus das die Karte schneller ist aber AMD wird mit dem Preis dagegeben halten können und ich denke mit einer höher getackteten nochmal dagegenhalten können.


----------



## Hobbes (5. Januar 2010)

_[X] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)_
Die hohe Leistungsfähigkeit des neuen Chips steht für mich außer Frage, aber dass diese mit annehmbarem Stromverbrauch und Geräuschentwicklung gekoppelt ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870 

Dafür wird die Karte aber auch entsprechend Strom fressen, entsprechend viel zu viel kosten und höchstwahrscheinlich erst zusammen mit Duke Nukem Forever rausgebracht werden 

Ich bleib bei meiner HD 5870, die hat für mich das Rennen gemacht. Super Leistung zum akzeptablen Preis bei unhörbarer Kühlung und gutem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Icejester (5. Januar 2010)

Ich zitiere mal aus der Originalmeldung bei Euch. Muß ich ja hier machen, weil der Thread da leider geschlossen wurde:


> Sobald ein repräsentatives Ergebnis vorliegt, machen wir ein Update zu dieser News


Ihr habt keine Ahnung, was Repräsentativität einer Befragung ausmacht, oder? Ihr könnt mit Umfragen hier auf Eurer Seite im ganzen Leben keine repräsentative Befragung hinbekommen. Tut mir leid.

Edit: Na gut, könntet Ihr schon, aber halt nicht auf diese Weise.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Aber  das kann eh keiner sagen da die erst in 3 Monaten kommen...!!


----------



## Jonny2268 (5. Januar 2010)

Tja, gute Frage.

Vom Prinzip hatte Nvidia die Nase immer vorne.

ATI hat ein starkes Ding auf den Markt losgelassen, aber aufgrund der Probleme in der Fertigung ist ja kaum eine zu haben(P/L verhältnis stimmt ja nicht mehr).

Nvidia hat wohl auch einen Knaller am Start, aber auch das Fertigungsproblem. Sie wollen erst lauchen, wenn sie Paroli bieten können.
Doch zu welchem Preis? Ihre angekündigte Zielgruppe wird wohl kaum auf einen Fermi setzen, weil der Preis isheiss und ATI meilenweit vorraus.
Der typische Zocker wird die Summen, die für CAD- Quattros bezahlt werden auf keinen Fall zahlen. 

Also was wird? Weiterdoktern und Ati schlagen um bei Grafikkarten wieder Verlust zu machen? Oder Extrem Grakas, die der typische Zocker sich nicht leisten will oder kann?

Ich bin selbst gespannt...


----------



## savage-fg (5. Januar 2010)

[x] sie wird schneller als die HD5870


----------



## INU.ID (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Stimmungsbarometer – was glaubt ihr: Wird Nvidias Fermi-Architektur die Radeon-HD-5800-Serie schlagen?


Sollen die GPUs (zumindest der High-End Modelle) nicht über 50% mehr Transistoren verfügen? Dann düfte davon auszugehen sein das sie auch schneller sein wird.


----------



## eVoX (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Werden wir sehen, wenn Fermi da ist.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Januar 2010)

[x]Keine Ahnung.
Gegenwärtig kann man nur spekulieren, was soll also das absolute verhalten hinsichtlich der Leistung? Auch wenn es noch so gut auf dem Papier aussieht, so sehr in die Hose kann es gehen.


----------



## basic123 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal der Fermi/GF100 wird  schneller als HD 5870 bzw. ca so schnell wie HD5970. Aber wenn eine Karte knapp ein halbes Jahr später erscheint als angekündigt, ist es eigentlich auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Bis dahin hat AMD halt Zeit an dem RV970 zu arbeiten. Im Sommer kommt bestimmt schon das Tape-Out.


----------



## stiv (5. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)


----------



## No @iminG (5. Januar 2010)

Naja mir ist es jetzt erst mal egal habe mir gestern abend eine hd 5870 bestellt von saphire bei norskit dem onlinehänddler der hatte sie auf lager für gerade mal 335 € inklusive versand, bin eigentlich der Nvidia fanboy aber Nvidia leistet sich derzeit einfach nur ein starkes stück.
Aber sollte die 5870 im 3dmark06 und im vantage schlechter abschneiden als meine gtx 275 SO dann geht sie wieder zurück.


----------



## tm0975 (6. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Stimmungsbarometer – was glaubt ihr: Wird Nvidias Fermi-Architektur die Radeon-HD-5800-Serie schlagen? Eine Schätzung eurerseits. Gemeint ist das Topmodell mit dem noch unbestätigten Namen "Geforce GTX 380".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Schlagen worin? Wenn ihr wieder eure alten DX9-Benchs rausholt ja, wenn Ihr DX10/DX11, letzteres vor allem mit Tesselation, verwendet, wohl eher nein. In Summe also gleiches Niveau.


----------



## Xel'Naga (6. Januar 2010)

*Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870*

Ich gehe stark davon aus das Nvidia's neue Single-Core High-End Karte fast so schnell sein wird wie die 5970....


----------



## smirking-joe88 (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi wird langsamer
ich glaube zwar, dass sie durch CUDA weiterhin einen Vorteil haben werden, aber im Durchschnitt bei den Spielen nicht ganz mithalten können... wobei gleich schnell auch noch sein könnte...
nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich dass AMD/Ati schon allein durch die jetzt schon ausgereifteren Treiber einen Vorteil hat, und dieser sich auch bei der nächsten Generation, wenn sich auch wieder so früh vor den NVidias kommt halten kann...

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Januar 2010)

ati und ausgereifte treiber??

mich würde als nv nutzer unteressieren wieviel ärger man hatt als ati benutzer,meine letzte ati machte nur probleme(radeon9200 agp)meistenz wren es systemabstürze und systemfehler.
mein geliebtes net frameworks und windows xp.die systemfehler sorgten regelmäßig dafür das ich formatieren mußte.
seit vista 64 und nv ist zumindest das system stabil.Mit meiner verflossene 8800gts 320 die ich auch in meinen xp system hatte,gab es auch weniger probleme als mit ner ati.


----------



## BaronSengir (6. Januar 2010)

majorguns schrieb:


> Ich vermute schneller als die HD 5870 schließlich kommt sie ja etwa ein halbes Jahr nach ihr raus, wäre also nicht verwunderlich.
> Wenn sie genau so schnell oder sogar langsamer wäre, wäre es schon ziemlich Arm, dass nVidia in all der Zeit keine schnellere Karte hin bekommt.


 
 Vor allem werden die Preise der 5000er Serie ansteigen wenn sie wirklich langsamer werden sollte.


----------



## GeForceSLI (6. Januar 2010)

ich vermute die wird schneller denn es war immer dasselbe das Ati schneller war als Nvidia mit Release und dafür danach Nvidia mit besseren Benchmark kammen.
Und wenn ich bei nvidia.de alles richtig mitbekommen habe soll diese Architektur einen CPU ähneln das heisst ist auch somit viel schneller
Auf jeden fall werde ich mir eine holen für meinen neuen PC den ich mir selberbaue
Habe gelesen das eine GX2 herauskommt.
Stimmt das?


----------



## GeForceSLI (6. Januar 2010)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> *Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870*
> 
> Ich gehe stark davon aus das Nvidia's neue Single-Core High-End Karte fast so schnell sein wird wie die 5970....


 

JA denke auch das so wird sein
Habe schon gelesen das eine GX2 davon kommen soll
das heisst gleiche karte im doppelpack


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Januar 2010)

die fermi wird schneller sein.
deswegen brauchen die auch so lange um die zu releasen.
die waren wahrscheinlich ein wenig überrascht von der performance der 5000er serie und mussten wohl nochmal nachlegen in den taktraten.
und deshalb auch die schlechte ausbeute bei ihren chips weil die jetzt höheren taktraten standhalten müssen als geplant


@byaliar
ist aber schon eine weile her das es radeon9200 agp in rächnern gab^^


mfg


----------



## mycel-x (6. Januar 2010)

Moin.
Das ist mir ja sowas von Banane.
x mir egal , interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## micha2 (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Keine Ahnung/ wie auch

was soll so ein sinnlose abstimmung? schreibt was über fermi und dann macht das auch sinn.
PCGH


----------



## DaStash (6. Januar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> [X] Keine Ahnung/ wie auch
> 
> was soll so ein sinnlose abstimmung? schreibt was über fermi und dann macht das auch sinn.
> PCGH


Genauso ist es, wo liegt der Sinn etwas zu bewerten, zu dem es quasi noch keine, für die Abstimmung relevanten, Informationen gibt?



byaliar schrieb:


> ati und ausgereifte treiber??
> 
> mich würde als nv nutzer unteressieren wieviel ärger man hatt als ati benutzer,meine letzte ati machte nur probleme(radeon9200 agp)meistenz wren es systemabstürze und systemfehler.
> mein geliebtes net frameworks und windows xp.die systemfehler sorgten regelmäßig dafür das ich formatieren mußte.
> seit vista 64 und nv ist zumindest das system stabil.Mit meiner verflossene 8800gts 320 die ich auch in meinen xp system hatte,gab es auch weniger probleme als mit ner ati.


Keine Probleme.
Mehr als 90% der Probleme sitzen im Übrigen vor dem Rechner. 

MfG


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2010)

_[X]Keine Ahnung/mir egal_
Ich bleibe eh bei meiner GTX 285


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Ist diese Umfrage nicht ein wenig Sinnfrei...!?


----------



## ramirez666 (6. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung/mir egal!
Ungelegte Eier.....wir werden`s doch alle früh genug erleben.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

Naja, bis jetzte haben die Geforce, die Readoens meist untergebuttert.
Deshalb glaub ich schon das die "GTX 380" schneller sein wird als die HD 5870...ABER...auch wieder locka ma 50€ teurer, für vllt 10% mehr Leistung....

Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt ne HD5850 zukaufen()...will ich eigendlich nicht...NV 4 Life  ...aber wenn da P/L ehr stimmt is es eindeutig


----------



## PeacemakerSW (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5870

    Hoffe ich doch mal


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

[X] _Keine Ahnung/mir egal. Nvidia, wer ist das? 
_


----------



## MisterJo (6. Januar 2010)

(x) Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5870

aber nur ohne Tessalation (vermutlich haben künftige DX11 TWIMTBP-Titel grundsätzlich kein Tessalation).

Wobei mir die Frage nicht ganz klar ist  :

*Cypress oder Fermi: Wer macht eurer Meinung nach das Rennen?*

Ein Kontrahent ist im Ziel, einer versucht krampfhaft an den Start zu kommen, ist jedoch auf dem Weg dorthin liegengeblieben und zusätzlich hat die Meldestelle für das gelaufene Rennen schon zu. 


Sorry, der musste sein


----------



## lumi (6. Januar 2010)

wird sicher schneller als die 5870, alles andere wäre eine schande bei 5 monaten mehr zeit.
lg


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung man wird sehen.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (7. Januar 2010)

Mir egal. Erst, wenn Nv eine Ein-Chip-Karte baut, die um 75% schneller ist als 4x2 Chips von AMD könnte ich schwach werden. Wo wir gerade dabei sind; Was heißt eigentlich schneller? Was interessieren 50 FPS mehr als 100 FPS von AMD? Sind 150 schlecht dargestellte FPS besser als 100 gut dargestellte? (Will nicht heißen, dass AMD Bilder besser darstellt.) Aber die ganze Geschwindigkeitsdiskussion ist doch dahingehend unsinnig, als das mehr FPS nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass das Spieleerlebnis besser ist. 

Aber, um am Rand des Stroms kurz ein Bad zu nehmen: Schneller als die 5750 sollte sie schon sein. Ansonsten würde ein Toter auf NVs-Kosten gehen. Inschrift auf dem Grabstein: Fermi brachte den Lachenden Tod." 

AV


----------



## Tomy4711 (7. Januar 2010)

[X]Keine Ahnung/mir egal


----------



## Icejester (7. Januar 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> mich würde als nv nutzer unteressieren wieviel ärger man hatt als ati benutzer,



Keinen? Wenigstens nichts, was der Rede wert wäre.


----------



## gecan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cypress oder Fermi: Wer macht eurenr Meinug nach das Rennen?*

Cypress macht das rennen seit es auf den markt ist 

ihr meint jedoch wer wird als nächstes das rennen machen wen Fermi erscheint 

Cypress wird sicher nicht mehr an das rennen teilnehmen da vll der grosse bruder --> Cypress XTX 5890 kommen wird und an das rennen teilnehmen


----------



## Mr__47 (7. Januar 2010)

[x] Sie wird wohl schneller als die Hd5870

Mhm, ein Glück für Nvidia das der Cypress mit Lieferschwierigkeiten und dadurch den hohen Preis zu kämpfen hat. Sonst hätte wohl doch schon jeder solch eine Karte  Wenn die Leistung stimmt, dann kommt sie ins Haus, oder ich behalt  noch mein 9800 GT SLI Gespann  Kommt dann halt Ende des Jahres was größeres ^^


----------



## Fantom (7. Januar 2010)

Ich warte auf Nvidia egal ob schneller oder nicht, das Gameplay ist bei Anisotropischer Filterung oder AA viel besser wie bei ATI. Kein Bock drauf, ATI spielt sich wie Gummi. Das ist kein Echtzeitgaming. Besonders bei Rennspielen.


----------



## ToTm@n (7. Januar 2010)

[x] _Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870_ 

Rein erfahrungsgemäß baute Nvidia die schnellsten single GPU-Chips in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## multimolti (7. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass die etwas schneller als die 5870 wird, war bei der 4870/280 auch so, aber an eine Dual-GPU-Karte kommt die nicht ran!


----------



## Phenom BE (7. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Wen nicht wär das auch peinlich. Die 5870 ist bald ein halbes Jahr alt. Das manche denken die sei schneller als die 5970 kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Argolo (7. Januar 2010)

Fermi wird auf jeden Fall schneller als die jetztigen ATI-Karten, denke ich. Was jedoch stark ins Gewicht fallen wird ist der Preis. Nvidia musste jetzt schon 3 mal den Chip überarbeiten, was nicht nur den Markstart wohl um ein halbes Jahr nach hinten korrigiert, sondern auch die Entwicklungskosten explodieren lässt. Dazu kommt noch, dass Fermi wohl ein Transistormonster wird, was bei aktueller Yieldingrate bei TSMC und der Rate wie sich diese verändert eine Hohe ausfallrate beschert. Zusätzlich kommt noch dazu, dass AMDs tochterunternehmen Global Foundries die Fabriken auf 40nm-Fertigungsprozess umstellt, was für ATI sicherlich von Vorteil sein wird. Dementsprechen wird eine GTX 380 wohl über oder gleichauf mit einen HD5970 sein, jedoch wohl dann im Preis um 50% teurer sein.


----------



## PurpleACE (7. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Kann Phenom nur zustimmen, prinzipiell wurden beide Gpu (Rv770,G200) eigentlich nur "verdoppelt".
Daran kann mann meiner Meinung nach bis auf paar Treiber und Architekturoptimierungen schon relativ gut abschätzen wie die Verhältnisse sein werden, wobei ich da Vorteile für Ati sehe. 1. Ati hat langjährige Erfahrungen mit Tesallation (Trueform). Und 2. der 40 Nanometer Prozess bei TSMC läuft ja wohl immernoch nicht so toll von den Yields her, was bei der Chipgröße des Fermi auch exponentiell mehr "Ausschss" bedeutet.
MfG


----------



## mapel110 (8. Januar 2010)

Argolo schrieb:


> Dementsprechen wird eine GTX 380 wohl über oder gleichauf mit einen HD5970 sein, jedoch wohl dann im Preis um 50% teurer sein.


2 Chips sind fast immer teurer als 1 Chip. Der Preis richtet sich nach der Konkurrenz. Gleichschnell = Gleichteuer
Außerdem braucht ATI bei zwei Chips auch eben zweimal den Speicher, zweimal das Speicherinterface etc pp.

30-40% schneller als 5870 wären immerhin auch 60-70% schneller als GTX285. Und das halte ich durchaus für möglich.
Und damit wäre man sehr nahe an der 5970.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Januar 2010)

Wärmer wird sie auf jeden Fall...


----------



## _hellgate_ (8. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF 100 wird schneller sein als die 5870...


----------



## tibo12 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal keine Ahnung gewählt.


----------



## strucki200 (8. Januar 2010)

Hoffe der wird auf 5970 Niveau liegen. Bei der langen Wartezeit und dem prophezeit Preis erwarte ich das


----------



## treichi (9. Januar 2010)

Die Frage ist für mich so nicht zu beantworten!
Die Fermi-Karten werden garantiert nominell mehr Rechenleistung haben als eine Radeon HD 5970. Aber die Frage wird sein, können die Karten diese Rechenleistung auch auf den Bildschirm bringen? Denn wie wir wissen sind die Chips, nicht ausschlich für 3D- und Bildberechnung entwickelt und optimiert worden. So kann es passieren, dass die Fermi-Karten bei 3D-Mark schlechter abschneiden als aktuelle HD 5000er Karten.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Januar 2010)

[x] Mir egal,
eine Karte, über die außer viel gespame nichts bekannt ist, ist mir egal.
Erzählen kann NV viel, Konkretes zeigen aber gar nichts.

Im Sommer kommt dann die nächste AMD/Ati und alle gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (9. Januar 2010)

[X] _Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870_

Ich denke mal, dass nVidia es wieder schaffen wird, dass die GTX 380 schneller sein wird, als die HD 5870. nVidias Top-Single-GPU-Karte wird allerdings auf keinen Fall schneller sein als die HD 5970. Sollten sich meine Vermutungen bezüglich GTX 380 und HD 5870 aber bestätigen, denke ich, dass auch die GTX 395 (GF100-Dual-GPU) die HD 5970 überholen wird!

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## ATB (9. Januar 2010)

[x] _Fermi/GF100 wird langsamer als die HD 5870_

Da Nvidia nur einen Dummy präsentierte und bis heute keine DX11-Karte veröffentlicht hat werden die ja wohl massive Probleme gehabt haben. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Nvidia was Stärkeres rausbringt.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Fermi sehr viel Rechenleistung brigt, aber da bleibt einfach das Problem, dass die Architektur auf GPGPU ausgelegt war und jetzt erstmal sinnvol genutzt werden muss. Das wird bestimmt nicht ohne großen Aufwand im Treiber oder eine komplette umstrukturierung der Hardware möglich sein.


----------



## QZA (9. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe mal das fermi besser als die HD5870 singlecore is


----------



## mksu (9. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das wird ein enges Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen.


----------



## maxe (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin totaler nv fan aber wenn nicht bald einmal ordentliche karten rauskommen die nichtmal besser sind als der aktuelle amd schrott kauf ich mir doch eine ati.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (9. Januar 2010)

maxe schrieb:


> Ich bin totaler nv fan aber wenn nicht bald einmal ordentliche karten rauskommen die nichtmal besser sind als der aktuelle amd schrott kauf ich mir doch eine ati.


 
Also ich würde mich zwar nicht als NV-Fanboy outen, aber eine gewisse Vorliebe für die GeForces ist und war bei mir auch schon immer gegeben. 

Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand, sag mir wann der erste High-End Fermi kommt, damit ich eine kaufen kann .

Spaß bei Seite. Die neuen Fermis werden auf jeden Fall krass, wenn man den Videos glauben darf und wenn die nicht schon vorgerendert sind. Leistungsaufnahme unter Last wird vllt. ein bissal hoch sein, aber im Idle sicherlich ebenfalls moderat ausfallen. Und was die Lautstärke angelangt. Mein Gott, dann kauft man sich halt ne alternative Kühllösung. Der Scythe Setsugen macht ja lt. PCGH ne gute Figur. Und diese weiteren 30,- € auf zwei Jahre verteilt - weil ich mir nach Fermi für die nächsten zwei Jahre keine neue Graka kaufen werde - werd ich auch noch verkraften .


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das die Fermi-Karten schneller sein werden (müssen) alles andere würde sich für NV nicht lohnen und somit könnte es NV auch gleich bleiben lassen.

Im moment hat für mich ATI das Rennen gemacht und die basteln mit sicherheit schon an der nächsten Gen. da hat NV ganz klar das nachsehen im moment.

P.S. und NEIN ich bin kein Fanboy. Ich hatte NV wie ATI Karten in meinen Rechnern.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2010)

Mir recht egal welcher Kartenhersteller, obwohl ich eher zu ATI tendiere.
Da stimmt die PL öfter. 
Außerdem finde ich, dass Sie sich mehr Mühe bei neuen Technologien geben.
Von den ständigen Namensänderungen bei NV mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## maniak256 (9. Januar 2010)

[x] Mir egal!!! Habe die 5870 und mir reicht die. Wollte nicht auf den "Hitzkopf" warten. Und ich gebe ungern Prognose ab....


----------



## JohnnyPrez (9. Januar 2010)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir recht egal welcher Kartenhersteller, obwohl ich eher zu ATI tendiere.
> Da stimmt die PL öfter.
> Außerdem finde ich, dass Sie sich mehr Mühe bei neuen Technologien geben.
> Von den ständigen Namensänderungen bei NV mal ganz abgesehen.


 
Gegenwärtig stimmt aus meiner Sicht das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auch bei der neuen HD-Reihe nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird sich dies aber schon bald ändern.

Mehr Mühe bei neuen Technologien? Na ja, vmtl. reine Ansichtssache. Eyefinity ist auch nicht Gott und die Welt. Trotzdem eine schöne Spielerei, auch wenn mich die Rahmen der Monitore stören . Allerdings würde ich jetzt auch erst mal abwarten, was der Fermi so an Inovationen mitbringen wird.

Zugegeben, die Namensänderungen bei NV sind wirklich Käse . Ansonsten betrachte ich NV als eine durchaus kompetente Firma in jeglicher Hinsicht .


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2010)

Ja das stimmt. Ich hoffe die 5000er werden bald mal günstiger.
Die Midrange-Karten sollten sich so in dem Bereich um 100€ bewegen und nicht über 150.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (10. Januar 2010)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Ich hoffe die 5000er werden bald mal günstiger.
> Die Midrange-Karten sollten sich so in dem Bereich um 100€ bewegen und nicht über 150.


 
Die günstigste Radeon HD 5770 kosten im Moment ca. 115 €. Liefert aber nicht mehr Leistung als ne Radeon HD 4870. Heißt es dazu nicht auch immer, dass mit einem kleineren Fertigungsprozess die Kosten sinken? Die wollen einfach fett Profit machen, nur weil die Fermis noch nicht da sind. Kurz: Selbst wenn ich mir nicht einen Fermi zulege, würde ich mir bis zum Release dieser auch keine HD 58xx holen.


----------



## gecan (10. Januar 2010)

@JohnnyPrez,


die 5770 hat was für ein idle und last verbrauch ? 

hinzu *Eyefinity* *!!!* und und und 

junge mach dich also bitte nicht lächerlich und lass es bleiben wenn du null ahnung hast  

den die preise der 5xxx serie ohne irgendwelche konkurrenze sind einfach nur *götlich* *!!!* 

was bei NV produkte niemals der fall wäre wenn sie kein konkurrenz hätten


----------



## Sonnendieb (10. Januar 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> @JohnnyPrez,
> 
> 
> die 5770 hat was für ein idle und last verbrauch ?
> ...


Eyefinity?! für welchen zweck?! Ich hab nur 1 Monitor (ne gute alte röhre 21"), hm...was zock ich?! CSS zb da spiel ich höchstens 1024 x xxxx hm....sonstige spiele eher auf 1600 x 1200 aber da würde für mich auch höchstens ein 24" anreizen aber dann muss man schon ganz schön den kopf verrenken!!!

was ist denn und und und??!! 
btw da gabs doch maldiesen test mit dem "Unigine Heaven" hiess die doch wa?!
ma schauen...q6600 @ 3,2ghz und ne 9800gx2 beim test durchschnitt von 34,7 BPS....sooooooooo nun mal suche bei PCGH Radeon HD5770 och guck mal 26,4....
mit etwas mehr taktung hätt ich sogar noch die gute 285gtx eingeholt zumindest was DX10 angeht

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v60/Sonnendieb/heaven2.jpg


----------



## gecan (10. Januar 2010)

@Sonnendieb,


noch so einer der nur dummes zeug von sich gebt 

Eyefinity ist also für dich nur fürs zocken gedacht oder wie ? 

keule es gibt zig tausende leute bzw firmen die Eyefinity Technologie benötigen für programme die gleichzeitig angezeigt werden sollen oder müssen 


und zu deine 9800gx2 test


----------



## JohnnyPrez (10. Januar 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> @JohnnyPrez,
> 
> 
> die 5770 hat was für ein idle und last verbrauch ?
> ...


 
Bevor du mal auf diesen unwesentlichen Teil, die Leistungsaufnahme, schaust, solltest mal lieber den Stromanbieter wechseln. Dies bringt mehr Schotter. Außerdem machst du doch wohl nicht den Kauf einer Graka von der Leistungsaufnahme abhängig, oder? Natürlich ist es trotzallem ne feine Sache, wenn die Karten zusätzlich noch weniger aus der Steckdose ziehen .

Bevor ich mir Eyefinity zu nutzen mache und dafür drei Monitore kaufe, die für mich mindestens 22 Zoll haben müssen und ich mir auch noch die Rahmen zwischen den Monitoren antue, kauf ich mir lieber einen größeren Fernsehr, der ebenfalls als Monitor herhalten kann. 

Bzgl. "und und und" bitte ich um ausführliche Erläuterung  .

NV kostet vllt. ein bissal mehr, aber im Normalfall hast du meistens mehr Leistung, bessere Treiber - vorallem in Verbindung mit SLI -, CUDA und PhysX die immer gebräulicher werden. Außerdem kann NV mit dem Preis auch nicht machen was die wollen, denn wenn die Preise zu hoch gehen würden, bleiben die auf ihren Karten sitzen, weil die dann keiner kaufen würde, auch wenn die toll usw. sind.

Bitte versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich betrachte die aufgezählten Dinge nun mal als Tatsache. Kurz: NV ist eine TOP-Marke und das sage ich, obwohl ich selbst eine Radeon HD 4850 besitze, mit der ich allerdings auch sehr zufrieden bin. Na ja, zumindest bis jetzt .


----------



## JohnnyPrez (10. Januar 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> @Sonnendieb,
> 
> 
> noch so einer der nur dummes zeug von sich gebt
> ...


 
Zugegeben. In Bezug auf Firmen mit ihren Servern macht ein niedriger Stromverbrauch für dessen Server etc. und die Möglichkeit, gleich mehrere Monitore mit nur einem PC zu betreiben, natürlich sehr viel Sinn. 

Nur ich betrachte die Dinge für üblich auf Basis der Privatanwender, weil ich dies in aller erster Linie auch bin .


----------



## Genie (10. Januar 2010)

Laut der Seite Hardware-Infos.com soll...
Nvidia GF100 30 bis 40% schneller als HD 5870
werden.

Gruß

Genie


----------



## JohnnyPrez (10. Januar 2010)

Genie schrieb:


> Laut der Seite Hardware-Infos.com soll...
> Nvidia GF100 30 bis 40% schneller als HD 5870
> werden.
> 
> ...


 
Voarb schon mal Danke für die Infos, Genie .

Hm, die Spannung steigt. Mal schauen, was da bis zum endgültigen Release da noch kommen mag .


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2010)

@JohnnyPrez,



du meinst jedoch NVs gpu kosten viel und kaum leistung was die zur zeit zu bieten haben gegenüber Hemlock/Cypress/Juniper 

oder welches NVs gpu meinst du genau das die meistens mehr leistung hat oder haben ? 

das mit den CUDA und PhysX kannst du mal gleich wegstecken 

den die meisten gamer bzw pro gamer zocken zu über 90% spiele die kein CUDA oder PhysX benötigen 

und für dich ist also NV eine top marke  dabei sagst du das du eine 4850 hast 

wieso hast du dir dann zb keine gtx 260 oder so gekauft wen NV für dich ne top marke ist ? 

also meine meinung ist für mich NV eine top verarsche firma 

und zur deiner betrachtung des basis für den privatanvendung 

dir muss doch klar sein das auch in aller erster linie leute gibt die genau das gegenteil sind für den privatanvendung


----------



## Gameplayer56 (11. Januar 2010)

kann mir schon vorstellen, das die karte 10-15 % schneller ist..., wenn man die letzten jahre sieht.


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2010)

vll noch schneller oder auch gleich schnell 

dann ist die frage wie hoch wird der idler bzw last verbrauch sein


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2010)

Ich sag es immer wieder... S***** auf den verbrauch bei High-End-karten!
Wenn ich genug Geld habe um eine Karte zu kaufen, die es ein halbes Jahr später für 60% gibt, dann sollten die paar Cent am Tag nicht die Rolle spielen.

Bei Midrange sieht das schon anders aus, da haben die Käufer keine Geld über, dass sie verschwenden können.

Ich weiss genau wovon ich rede.
Wenn ich gut aufgestellt bin, dann sieht man das auch an meinem Rechner und damit auch an meiner Stromrechnung.

Wenn ich kein Geld habe, dann mittelklassige Hardware und eine kleinere Stromrechnung.

Ist doch ganz einfach.

Schonmal jemanden gehört der sich über den Verbrauch seines SL65 AMG aufregt?
Das sieht man bei nem Toyota Corolla öfter


----------



## JohnnyPrez (11. Januar 2010)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sag es immer wieder... S***** auf den verbrauch bei High-End-karten!
> Wenn ich genug Geld habe um eine Karte zu kaufen, die es ein halbes Jahr später für 60% gibt, dann sollten die paar Cent am Tag nicht die Rolle spielen.
> 
> Bei Midrange sieht das schon anders aus, da haben die Käufer keine Geld über, dass sie verschwenden können.
> ...


 
Da hat mal jemand ein Wort gesprochen . Schnell und gleichzeitig sparsam waren noch nie gute Freunde .


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

wenn ich zocken will schau ich doch nicht auf den strom?? oder 
meine cpu lauft übertaktet ohne jegliche "stromsparfunktion".. 
des einzige problem was leute eventuell bekommen is dass ihr LC-Power netzteil eventuell bei den fermis den geist aufgibt ^^ 
da kann ich johnny und cleriker nur zustimmen.. mein BMW fährt auch nicht mit luft und liebe, damit muss man rechnen ^^ und dazu kommt ja dass im idle die karten ja total runtertakten und sozusagen da ATI jetzt erst damit "punkten" kann.. lachhaft
ich will ATI nicht runtermachen, hätte mir auch eine 5870 geholt, aber bei der verfügbarkeit und den preisen hab ich mir lieber für 220€ die gtx285 gekauft... is doch klar


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (11. Januar 2010)

[x] Mir egal, bleib eh bei nvidia


----------



## JohnnyPrez (11. Januar 2010)

Für mich kommt eine HD 5870 nicht in Frage. Denn der gegenwärtige Preis reicht von ca. 330 bis zu 500 T€uro je nach Modell. Und der Geschwindigkeitsschub gegenüber der jetzt schon ein bisschen alten GeForce 285 GTX ist doch recht überschaubar. Die neue GeForce 360 GTX respektive 380 GTX ist da schon mehr nach meinem kaliber und diese werden auch nicht mehr kosten . Was meine Radeon HD 4850 anbgelangt. Nun ja, für 70 Kröten bin ich mit der Leistung zufrieden. Allerdings sollte sie auch nur eine kurzfristige Lösung darstellen und wird auf jeden Fall durch eine der neuen Fermis ersetzt. Denn wofür hätte ich mir denn ansonsten ne High-End CPU kaufen sollen? Dann hätte es auch ein Q9400 o. ä. getan .


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2010)

Also für mich kommen die 5000er auf jeden Fall in Frage. Müssen bloß noch ein Stück im Preis sinken. Dann sind mir die 10%, die die Fermi vorne liegen wird auch egal.
Das einzige was mich bei den ATI stört, das ist der Treiber!
Da gefällt mir die Nvidia-Systemsteuerung doch deutlich besser.
Klar strukturiert und nicht mit bunten Farben und Bildern bombardiert.

offtopic:
Jedesmal nehm ich mir vor, nicht diesem Wahn hier zu verfallen und nun... sitz ich schon wieder auf heißen Kohlen und will wissen, was die Fermis können, obwohl wir es in ein paar Wochen/Monaten eh alle wissen werden und dann wieder hier diskutieren.

Aber mal ehrlich... macht doch auch immer wieder Spaß


----------



## Amigo (12. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870 

Raten ist immer schön...


----------



## Freeak (12. Januar 2010)

Nach all dem Pompösen Ankündigungen von N-Vidia, und nach all der Zeit haben die noch immer NICHTS Handfestes Vorzuweisen,(Man Errinere sich an den Dummi den N-Vidias CEO in der Hand hielt) keine Taktraten etc.    Weswegen ich GLAUBE das der Fermi ein ähnliches Debakel wird wie die FX5000 Serie vor einigen Jahren. UND AMD/ATI ihren Vorsprung weiter Ausbauen, den ich glaube kaum das die Architektur des Cypress so Schnell am Ende ist, zumal mit der "Lediglichen" Erhöhung des V-RAM (von 1 auf 2GB) die Leistung der momentanen 5800er Karten nochmal gut 10-15% Höher ausfallen könnte.    Daher sage ich Fermi wird ein fail.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2010)

Also ein Reinfall wie mit der PCX-Brettern damals wird das ganz bestimmt nicht. Die werden diesen Fehler nicht zweimal machen.
Auch wenn das bisher nur Theorie ist... in Fermi steckt schon ne menge Potenzial, also kann daraus durchaus was starkes werden, vorrausgesetzt die schaffen es den Treiber dafür zu schreiben. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die zum Start zwar kaum (wenn überhaupt) vorn liegt, aber dieses Niveau lange halten kann.
Wenn Nvidia es schafft, mit den Treibern nach und nach mehr aus der Architektur raus zu holen, wäre sowas durchaus denkbar.
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Low (12. Januar 2010)

Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870


Glaube nur das P/L mäßig die HD5870 vorne liegt.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (12. Januar 2010)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ein Reinfall wie mit der PCX-Brettern damals wird das ganz bestimmt nicht. Die werden diesen Fehler nicht zweimal machen.
> Auch wenn das bisher nur Theorie ist... in Fermi steckt schon ne menge Potenzial, also kann daraus durchaus was starkes werden, vorrausgesetzt die schaffen es den Treiber dafür zu schreiben. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die zum Start zwar kaum (wenn überhaupt) vorn liegt, aber dieses Niveau lange halten kann.
> Wenn Nvidia es schafft, mit den Treibern nach und nach mehr aus der Architektur raus zu holen, wäre sowas durchaus denkbar.
> Oder irre ich mich?


 
Also ich vermute, dass die Fermis gleich zu Beginn recht gut sein werden und nicht nur mit 5% vor der HD 5870 liegen. Dies wäre nämlich viel zu wenig, um auf den hohen Preis zu beharen den NV für die Karten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit verlangen wird. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass die GeFocre 380 GTX auch schon zu Beginn mindestens 20% schneller als die HD 5870 sein wird. Den 5-prozentigen Vorsprung könnte ich mir eher bei der GeForce 360 GTX vorstellen, welche allerdings auch etwas günstiger sein wird. Denn überlegts doch mal. Die 5870 ist fast oder evtl. sogar doppelt so schnell wie ihr Vorgänger. Warum sollte also NV mit der doppelten Anzahl an ALUs, GDDR5 und vmtl. auch noch 1-3 GB VRAM nicht dazu in der Lage sein, dies ebenfalls hinzukriegen . Schließlich hat NV die Strategie nicht geändert und möchte auch weiterhin Single-GPUs mit max. Performance anbieten. AMD/ATI setzen da eher auf die mittige Oberklasse und erreichen den Enthusiasten-Bereich - anders wie noch vor den ersten DX10-Grakas - erst/nur mit einer Dual-GPU, welche aber wegen Mikrorucklern, die auf einen wenig optimierten Treiber hinweist, gleich in die Tonne werfen kannst .


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, gleich in die Tonne werfen ist da vielleicht etwas barsch.

Außerdem...
Nvidia hat seine Strategie mit den Single-GPU's zwar nicht geändert, aber sie haben eine komplett neue Architektur aufgelegt und die muss sich erstmal beweisen.


----------



## Freeak (12. Januar 2010)

Ja das stimmt, und solange N-Vidia nix Handfestes vorzuweisen hat, in Form eines Testsampels ist der Fermi für mich wie es AMD/ATI gesagt hat nichts weiter als ein "Papierdrache".

Wahre Worte wie ich finde. Denn Bisher existiert das "Monster" großteils nur auf Papier, und Papier ist geduldig wie wir alle wissen.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (12. Januar 2010)

Ach, verdammt! Ich gebe es zwar nur sehr ungern zu, aber Fakt ist, dass ihr Recht habt.   

Mal schauen, ob der Papierflieger (Fermi) sich noch erhebt wie Phönix aus der Asche um seine - sofern vorhanden - ungebändigte Kraft den Ungläubigen zu demonstrieren. 

Letztenendes ist es aber völlig egal, ob nun gleich schnell, etwas schneller oder sogar etwas langsamer. Sobald der Fermi kommt, werden wir, die Kunden, auf jeden Fall in Form von niedrigreren Preisen davon profitierren.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (13. Januar 2010)

Geiler Stimmungsbarometer

Lieber Raff die GTX360 wird schneller als 5870, aber das weisst du

Zu welchem Preis und haben sie die Thermik im Griff, das ist die grosse Frage.


----------



## micha2 (13. Januar 2010)

lächerlich die show hier

man staune immer mehr, wie doch einiger hier sogar denken zu wissen, das sie was wissen.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (13. Januar 2010)

War ja auch mehr ironisch gemeint mein lieber


----------



## The_Final (13. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Wenn nVidia mit dem zeitlichen Rückstand nicht leistungsmäßig auftrumpfen kann, haben sie bereits verloren; und da sie nun wissen, was die Konkurrenz leistet, werden sie wohl kaum eine schwächere Karte launchen.


----------



## micha2 (13. Januar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> [X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
> Wenn nVidia mit dem zeitlichen Rückstand nicht leistungsmäßig auftrumpfen kann, haben sie bereits verloren; und da sie nun wissen, was die Konkurrenz leistet, werden sie wohl kaum eine schwächere Karte launchen.


 

warum nicht? meinst du so einen chip entwickelt man mal schnell in 1-2 monaten?
vielleicht hat nvidia schon festgestellt das die HD5870 schneller ist und versucht nun krampfhaft noch irgendwas aus dem chipdesign herauszukitzeln.
na, machts stutzig.

ich habe natürlich keine ahnung ob es so ist.
allerdings macht diese spekulation mehr sinn, als deine!


----------



## lvr (13. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Glaskugel leider kaputt .


----------



## Ripper84 (13. Januar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

Seit 8800er Reihe war nVidia mit ihren Single (bzw. Dual) GPUs immer vorne. Ich denke nicht dass sich diesmal etwas ändert. So schnell wie die 5970 wird sie bestimmt nicht sein, aber auf jeden fall schneller als 5870. Aber der preis, der wird höher (nVidia-typisch)...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2010)

Warum assoziieren viele NV mit hohen Preisen? Seit der 88GTX war NV bei den SGPU-Karten vorne, da verlangt man eben hohe Preise, schlicht weil man das schnellste Produkt hat. War bei Ati mit den X19x0 genauso und bei den HD5k ist es ebenfalls so. Die wollen alle nur Gewinn machen, keiner fährt Kuschelkurs.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (13. Januar 2010)

Die Fermi karten werden schlechter verfügbar und teurer sein als die Cypress Radeon's. Die Radeon 58xx karten werden langsam besser verfügbar, deshalb geht der Sieg eindeutig an Cypress. Wer's nicht glaubt, soll selber lesen News: Nvidia - Fermi weiter mit Problemen? | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## rebel4life (14. Januar 2010)

[X] gar nicht

Für mich zählt die absolute Leistung nicht sondern ab einer gewissen Leistung das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Freeak (14. Januar 2010)

@PCGH_Marc

Mag sein, aber aufgrund der Schlechten verfügbarkeit legen viele Hädler gerne mal noch nen Hunderter oder nen Hunderter und nen Fuffi Drauf, weil sie eben Wissen das die 5800er Serie Top ist, und man so mit den Usern gutes Geld machen Kann. Und wer es UNBEDINGT haben möchter der Kauft es eben zum Angegebenen Preis, und sei der auch noch so Überzogen.

Angebot und Nachfrage, und die Nachfrage Bestimmt den Preis, und da diese Gigantisch ist, sind auch die Preise dementsprechend Hoch.

Zudem war die 8800er von N-Vidi bei Release um ein Vielfaches teurer. Wir Sprechen hier von Preisen die um die 600, 700 ja Stellenweisee fast an die 800 Euro reichten, der Krasseste Preis den ich jemals für ne ATI bezahlt habe war für die X1950XTX 430 Euro. 

Und die Angepeilten Preise von AMD/ATI für die HD 5870 liegen bei 350 Euro, ein Faires Angebot wie ich meine.


----------



## micha2 (14. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warum assoziieren viele NV mit hohen Preisen? Seit der 88GTX war NV bei den SGPU-Karten vorne, da verlangt man eben hohe Preise, schlicht weil man das schnellste Produkt hat. War bei Ati mit den X19x0 genauso und bei den HD5k ist es ebenfalls so. Die wollen alle nur Gewinn machen, keiner fährt Kuschelkurs.


liegt vielleicht daran, das bei einführung der GTX280 der preis bei 550€ lag.
nach einführung der 4870 aber schnell sank.
was soll bei der HD 5870 genauso sein?
die HD 5870 startete bei 325€. trotz aktuell schnellstem chip. für ne abgespeckte GTX260 musste man bei einführung mindestens genau soviel hinblättern.
müsste doch einleuten, warum viele die preise von NV mit hohen preisen gleichsetzen.
selbst aktuell kostet eine GTX285 noch mind. 270€
aktuell bekommt man eine HD4890 ab 140€. die gleichwertige karte(GTX275)von NV kostet aber mind. 180€ .
spätestens da sollte jedem einleuchten, das wohl eher die AMD-karten die günstigeren sind.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2010)

Die GTX295 war nominell schneller, erst die HD5970 holte die Krone - und kostet entsprechend viel.


----------



## Freeak (14. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die GTX295 war nominell schneller, erst die HD5970 holte die Krone - und kostet entsprechend viel.



 Und? das auch nur weil es eine DUAL-GPU Karte ist, die 5870 Legte aber mit EINEM Chip schon Bildraten hin die an GTX 295 Nevau kommen, also ist die Leistungskrone schon mit der HD 5870 an ATI gegangen, den ATI Schaffte mit einem Chip wofür N-Vidia 2 Benötigt.


----------



## micha2 (14. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die GTX295 war nominell schneller, erst die HD5970 holte die Krone - und kostet entsprechend viel.


 
naja, wirklich schneller waren sie nie. sie microruckelt nämlich.

aber wie schon von meinem vorgänger beschrieben, sprechen die meisten hier wohl von singleGPU´s.
anhand eurer monatlich aktualisierten Umfragen, müsstest du auch sehen, das singleGPU´s wohl die hauptgrafikkartenlösung der user hier darstellt.
eure aktuelle umfrage deutet eher darauf hin, das die dual-gpu-karten eigentlich nur von ner verschwindend geringen anzahl von usern verwendet wird.
aktuell haben 1109 leute ne singlegpu im rechner.
nur 60 ne dual-gpu. gut, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar dazu, die noch crossfire/SLi nutzen. 
aber selbst die schauen dabei auf die singlegpu´s.

deswegen habe ich bewusst die singlegpu´s als preisvergleich herangezogen. und dazu auch noch leistungsmäßig vergleichbare(4890/GTX275)
und die HD5870 kamen trotz schellstem chip von AMD zu einem angenehmen preis.
also keine 500€ aufwärts wie bei NV, sondern ganze *200€ weniger*!!!!!


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2010)

Komisch, dass hier grad zu lesen!
"... ATI Schaffte mit einem Chip wofür N-Vidia 2 Benötigt..."

Das ist doch sonst immer genau anders herum gewesen, oder?

Ich stimme micha2 aber zu.
ATI hätte ja genau so gut sofort mit 500€ einsteigen können, haben sie aber nicht!
Genau deswegen sehe ich auch eher humanere Preisstrategien bei ATI als bei Nvidia.
Die sind einfach verdammt frech geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2010)

*@ Freeak / micha2*

Der Fps-Balken der GTX295 ist länger - und nur das sehen 90% der Leute. Ergo wurde bis Launch der HD5970 die GF als schnellste Karte angesehen und auch die Preise waren entsprechend. Als AMD mit den X1900 XTX vorne lag, waren Preise um/über 500€ die Regel - der Abstand zur 7800GTX (256 wie 512) war aber nicht so groß wie zB 8800 GTX auf X1950 XTX.


----------



## micha2 (14. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Freeak / micha2*
> 
> Der Fps-Balken der GTX295 ist länger - und nur das sehen 90% der Leute. Ergo wurde bis Launch der HD5970 die GF als schnellste Karte angesehen und auch die Preise waren entsprechend. Als AMD mit den X1900 XTX vorne lag, waren Preise um/über 500€ die Regel - der Abstand zur 7800GTX (256 wie 512) war aber nicht so groß wie zB 8800 GTX auf X1950 XTX.


 
8800gtx -> HD2900 oder habe ich da was verpasst?

natürlich gucken einige ausschließlich auf die FPS-balken. 
aber wie du selber jeden monat bei eurer umfrage feststellen wirst, nur wenige kaufen auch danach! sie schauen auf den preis.

und fakt ist, das AMD seine HD5870 diesmal nicht für 550€ auf den markt gebracht hat, obwohl man es anhand der "Balken" hätte tun können!


----------



## Freeak (14. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist Korrekt, zumal ATI schon immer im Mittleren Preissegment Preislich absolut Top war und auch noch immer sit, bei N-Vidia hat man immer nen Saftigen Preisaufschlag gehabt, weswegen viele (nicht alle) dann doch lieber zur Günstigeren ATI gegriffen haben, als zu GeForce Konkurenz.  Zumal ich Persönlich immer bei ATI bleibe, da mich N-Vidia vor einigen Jahren Technisch sowie Treibermäßig Massiv Enttäuscht hat, da können deren Chips noch so Schnell sein. Diese Scharte kann N-Vidia nie wieder auswetzen.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (14. Januar 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Zumal ich Persönlich immer bei ATI bleibe, da mich N-Vidia vor einigen Jahren Technisch sowie Treibermäßig Massiv Enttäuscht hat, da können deren Chips noch so Schnell sein. Diese Scharte kann N-Vidia nie wieder auswetzen.


 
Da kannst aber nur hoffen dass AMD in Zukunft alles richtig macht


----------



## Freeak (14. Januar 2010)

Ach ich Glaube schon, siehe Erfolg HD 4870 und jetze weitergehend mit der HD 5000er Serie.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2010)

*@ micha2*

Eine 88GTX ist rund 30% schneller als HD2900XT, die Radeon kann es idR nur mit der GTS/640 aufnehmen.





> aber wie du selber jeden monat bei eurer umfrage feststellen wirst, nur wenige kaufen auch danach! sie schauen auf den preis.


Das ist richtig. Die Preise der IHVs aber richten sich nach der Balkenlänge.


----------



## micha2 (14. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ micha2*
> 
> Eine 88GTX ist rund 30% schneller als HD2900XT, die Radeon kann es idR nur mit der GTS/640 aufnehmen.Das ist richtig. Die Preise der IHVs aber richten sich nach der Balkenlänge.


ja und? was hat das mit deiner aussage zu tun?
die HD 2900 war die direkte konkurenz zum 8800er. auch wenn sie nicht mithalten konnte.
genau wie die 1900/1950 in konkurenz mit den 7800/7900ern von NV standen.
du hast hier ne alte klasse mit der neuen von NV verglichen und erstaunliches gesagt, was nicht gerade auf wissen hindeutet.
dein satz:
*"der Abstand zur 7800GTX (256 wie 512) war aber nicht so groß wie zB 8800 GTX auf X1950 XTX."*

die 1950XTX war nie gegen die 8800GTX angesetzt.
damals warteten viele hier auf die HD2900. es wusste vorher halt nur kaum einer, das die so einbricht.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (14. Januar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> :
> *"der Abstand zur 7800GTX (256 wie 512) war aber nicht so groß wie zB 8800 GTX auf X1950 XTX."*
> 
> die 1950XTX war nie gegen die 8800GTX angesetzt.
> damals warteten viele hier auf die HD2900. es wusste vorher halt nur kaum einer, das die so einbricht.


 
Wirklich sehr spannend euer Geschwaffel . Allerdings hat Micha2 absolut Recht. Man kann eine Graka aus der vorherigen Generation nicht gegen die Zukunftsmodelle antreten lassen. 

Was ich aber ein wenig blöd finde, dass gegenwärtig alle auf NV rumhacken, nur weil die jetzt mal die sind, die mit ihrem Chip später andackeln. War ja bei AMD mit der HD2900 auch nicht anders, oder!/? Egal. Eines steht allerdings fest: Solange NV nicht seine neuen Karten bringt, ist jeglicher Vergleich mit der HD5870 unnütz. Mich interessiert viel mehr die Frage, gerade weil ich ein bissal mehr zu NV tendiere, wie hoch die Preise für die Karten zum Launch sein werden, obwohl die HD-Reihe bereits auf dem Markt ist. Auf jeden Fall nicht so hoch wie zu den Zeiten, als NV bei seiner 8xxxer Serie den Graka-Markt allein dominiert hat . Eines muss ich aber zugeben. Die HD-Reihe hat sich seit der 3000er Serie stets positiv weiterentwickelt. Und die 5000er Serie ist geradezu perfekt geworden. Nur noch ein bissal mehr Leistung im Vergleich zur alten GeForce 285 GTX wäre wünschenswert gewesen .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Januar 2010)

Die X1950 XTX und die HD2900 XT haben beide keine Chance, ergo war die 88GTX teuer.


> 8800gtx -> HD2900 oder habe ich da was verpasst?


Ja hast du. Die XTX war AMDs Highend-Modell als die 88GTX kam. Die HD 2900 XT kam knapp 6 Monate später und war deutlich langsamer als die GTX.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Ob die Karte schneller wird oder nicht, sagt dir gleich das Licht. 
*dumdidumdidum*

Ist das hier jetzt das neue PCGHX-Rate-Spiel? 
Solange es nicht mehr Infos gibt, gibt's hier auch nix zum Abstimmen.


----------



## micha2 (15. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die X1950 XTX und die HD2900 XT haben beide keine Chance, ergo war die 88GTX teuer.
> Ja hast du. Die XTX war AMDs Highend-Modell als die 88GTX kam. Die HD 2900 XT kam knapp 6 Monate später und war deutlich langsamer als die GTX.


 
schade, das ein Volontär dieser zeitschrift nichtmal weis, was zu welcher grafikkartengeneration gehört

Der G100 kommt höchstwahrscheinlich ca. 8monaten später raus als die HD5870. trotzdem würde hier keiner behaupten, das die HD5800 der grafikkartengeneration, zu der ne HD4800/GTX200 gehört, angehört.

falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, waren die erscheinungstermine von AMD/Ati- und NV-karten äußerst selten gleich.

und alles in allem ändert das nichts an deiner falschaussage, das AMD seine highendchips genauso teuer auf den markt schmeißt.
wie schon oft runtergeleiert, kostet die HD5870 eben bei einführung nichtmal eben 550€ sondern 320€.


----------



## tm0975 (15. Januar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> schade, das ein Volontär dieser zeitschrift nichtmal weis, was zu welcher grafikkartengeneration gehört
> 
> Der G100 kommt höchstwahrscheinlich ca. 8monaten später raus als die HD5870. trotzdem würde hier keiner behaupten, das die HD5800 der grafikkartengeneration, zu der ne HD4800/GTX200 gehört, angehört.
> 
> ...



wer behauptet, dass amd bei überlegenheit bzw markteinführung ähnlich unverschämte preise ansagt wie nvidia, dem ist nicht zu helfen. produktgenerationen untereinander zu vergleichen halte ich für sinnfrei. wichtig ist doch nur, was ich zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt für einen bestimmten betrag kaufen kann und NUR das interessiert für einen vernünftigen vergleich. und wenn man sieht, was nvidia in der jweiligen preisklasse aktuell zu bieten hat, ist das recht wenig. warten um zu vergleichen ist mit abstand das dümmste, was es so gibt. als könnte man sich die realität so zurechtzerren, wie man sie gerade gebrauchen kann. jeder kann jederzeit vergleichen und sollte es tun. und das ergebnis sieht heute so aus und in einem halben jahr evtl wieder anders.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

[X]_Keine Ahnung/mir egal_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:
			
		

> und alles in allem ändert das nichts an deiner falschaussage, das AMD seine highendchips genauso teuer auf den markt schmeißt. wie schon oft runtergeleiert, kostet die HD5870 eben bei einführung nichtmal eben 550€ sondern 320€.


Ein letztes Mal: Der Balken bestimmt den Preis. Und das GTX295 > HD5870, ist letztere günstiger. Klar spielt hier 40 nm mit rein ...


			
				micha2 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, das ein Volontär dieser zeitschrift nichtmal weis, was zu welcher grafikkartengeneration gehört


Was unterstellst du mir? Ich weiß sehr wohl, was welche Generation ist. Und G80 hat R580 und R600 outperformt und auch oft den RV670 - ganze drei AMD/Ati-Gens.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Keine Ahnung/mir egal_
> 
> Ich stelle äußerst ungern Prognosen für die Zukunft



Der nächste sinnlose Quickpoll.... es lohnt nicht zu spekulieren...


----------



## micha2 (15. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein letztes Mal: Der Balken bestimmt den Preis. Und das GTX295 > HD5870, ist letztere günstiger. Klar spielt hier 40 nm mit rein ...
> Was unterstellst du mir? Ich weiß sehr wohl, was welche Generation ist. Und G80 hat R580 und R600 outperformt und auch oft den RV670 - ganze drei AMD/Ati-Gens.


lass es einfach sein.
dualGPU -> SingleGPU.  du scheinst es einfach nicht war haben zu wollen.
ich sprach immer von einführungspreisen der singlegpu-karten.
die GTX280 hatte keine 2 GPU´s-> kostet bei einführung 550€
die HD5870 320€
was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen. 
deine dualgpu´s interressieren kaum eine sau. 

und übrigens ich unterstelle nichts, ich stelle höchstens fest.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870 würde ich mal raten.
Vielleicht wird Fermi da auch nicht und es wird der Flopp des Jahres.^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2010)

*@ micha2*

Der Preis einer SGPU-Karte ist niedriger, wenn die Konkurrenz eine MGPU-Karte hat, die schneller ist.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (15. Januar 2010)

Wirklich schade, dass es nicht einen dritten Konkurenten gibt . 

Intel mit seinem Larrabee - sofern er schnell genug gewesen wäre - hätte bestimmt für sinkende Preise sorgen können. So steht irgendwie doch immer nur einer an der Front und hat - auch wenn nur immer für kurze Zeit - eine gewisse Monopol-Stellung .


----------



## joffal (16. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi wird schneller als die HD5870

ich hoffe es jedenfalls


----------



## Jay (16. Januar 2010)

Was für ne bescheuerte Umfrage!
[x] k.A.


----------



## Steier (16. Januar 2010)

Klar wird Fermi schneller sein 1/2 jahr ist schon einiges in der Graka Welt, dieser Quickpoll ist einfach nur unsinnig, vergleichen wir doch einfach mal Fermi mit den nachfolger von Cypress  der sagen wir mal in 9 mon. auf dem Markt kommt.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Ahnung/Mir egal
Wer weiß was noch kommt? Aber die Abstimmung ist wieder nur Anfachung der Fanboykriege^^


----------



## A3000T (16. Januar 2010)

Mir egal, eh alles langsamer als ne Matrox...


----------



## drWatson (17. Januar 2010)

mh - wie hier viele schon sagen, ist das schwer einzuschätzen...

[x]wird schneller als eine HD5870

...aber ich denk auf keinen Fall, dass es wieder so n Kracher wird wie die G80 Serie damals.
Am Ende passíert mit dem hochgezüchteten Fermi Chip das, was mit Larabee geschehen is... 
Ich jedenfalls wechsle jetzt zu ATi, nachdem ich jahrelang NVDIA genutzt hab!


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde diese Umfrage nicht bescheuert!
Jeder der sich hier rumtreibt hat interesse an Hardware und hat deshalb seine eigenen überlegungen, wie es bei irgendwelchen Herstellern weiter geht.
Wenn man dann etwas Ahnung von der Materie hat (und die haben hier doch einige) und etwas über die grobe Architektur der neuen Generationen weiss, dann kann man auch spekulieren und am Ende sehen, ob man recht hatte mit seiner Theorie und falls nicht, woran es gelegen hat.

Außerdem ist es für die Redakteure interessant zu wissen, was die Community interessiert!

Wer diese Umfrage blöd findet, der brauch ja nicht abstimmen...


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Januar 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> [X] _Fermi/GF 100 wird schneller sein als die 5870...
> 
> _also schneller wird sie allemal aber auf 5970 niveu?? ich denke nicht....


/sign


----------



## Xyrian (18. Januar 2010)

[X] Schneller als die 5970

Es wird mit Sicherheit eine Fermi geben, die schneller als die 5970 ist... War bis jetzt immer so 
Aber Cypress wird P/L-mäßig weit vorne liegen, was auch ganz gut so ist. 
Ich sehe Nvidia sowieso eher als Luxusmarke an... Wer braucht einen Ferrari, wenn man einen Porsche billiger kriegen kann?


----------



## Jan565 (18. Januar 2010)

[X] Mir egal/Keine Ahnung

Es war bissher immer so das die neue Generation des anderen Herrstellers immer schneller ist als die derzeitige vom einen. Daher gehe ich auch jetzt davon aus. Vielleicht nur etwa 10-20% aber immer hin etwas. Aber P/L werden denke ich mal die NV karten nie an die ATi kommen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## BabaYaga (18. Januar 2010)

[x] Is mir sowas von Banane

Sowas wird für mich erst wieder interessant wenn ich selber eine neue Karte benötige.
Von Rumspekulieren halte ich ohnehin nichts *g*


----------



## pmkrefeld (18. Januar 2010)

[x] Schneller als HD5870

man muss sich *in etwa* das Verhältnis der Stream-Prozessoren von der HD4870(bei der HD durch 5 geteilt wohlgemerkt) zu der GTX285 ansehen und das auf die HD5870 übertragen = 1,5 allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz wieso sich nVIDIA dazu entschieden hat die Anzahl der Textureinheiten von 80 auf 64 zu senken. Bis zu 50% schneller (etwas hochgerechnet) könnte die schon sein, allerdings kommt diese Leistung nicht aus der Luft und wie man sieht kommt die GF100 nicht mit 225W aus im Gegensatz zu der HD5870 die sich bereits mit etwa 180W vergnügt.... Folge: Die Karte wird lauter und das Kühlsystem sieht nicht gerade fortschrittlicher aus als das der Vorgänger.
Und noch was: wer braucht überhaupt so viel Leistung?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2010)

pmkrefeld schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was: wer braucht überhaupt so viel Leistung?


Ich. zB für Mods wie die ENB Series oder um aktuelle Spiele mit 4x SGSSAA / 16xS zu zocken. Die Leistung lässt sich in Bildqualität um münzen


----------



## JohnnyPrez (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Für Full-HD bedarf es schon ne kompetente Graka mit ordentlich Leistung, die auch für die Zukunft einigermaßen gewappnet ist. Schließlich bin ich kein Geld..., der sich jedes Jahr ein neues High-End Modell kaufen kann .


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Januar 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Einen Großteil des Marktes hat Nvidia aber sicher bereits verloren.


 das glaub ich weniger, was ist mit denen Leuten die mit ner 260er oder 285er fahren. Von denen hat sich sicher nur ein kleiner Teil Ati Karten gekauft dafür ist der Vorsprung zu gering.

[X] mir egal...


----------



## JohnnyPrez (19. Januar 2010)

Die, die schon im Besitz einer GeFocre 285 GTX oder 260 STX sind, werden sich bestimmt keine neue ATI holen. Diese werden höchstens auf die Fermis warten, da erst die einen signifikanten Geschwindigkeitsschub bringen werden. Bei Besitzer einer altern Radeon siehts da schon ein bissal anders aus.  Gehöre ja auch dazu. Trotzdem warte auch auf dich Fermis.


----------



## Xyrian (19. Januar 2010)

Die Leute kaufen die 58XXer, weil die _neu_ sind... Würd ich auch machen, wenn ich Geld und ein anderes MoBo hätte  Aber mit NVidia-Chipsatz machts keinen Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Januar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit NVidia-Chipsatz machts keinen Sinn.


Was meinst du damit? Der Radeon ist das Board bzw. der Chipsatz sowas von egal ...


----------



## JohnnyPrez (20. Januar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Aber mit NVidia-Chipsatz machts keinen Sinn.


 
LoL. Das habe ich auch nicht so recht verstanden.


----------



## Liza (20. Januar 2010)

Persönlich denke ich auch das der Fermi schneller als die 5870 wird.
aber ehrlich gesagt interessiert es mich momentan herzlich wenig, da ich mir erst letztes Jahr im September ne neue 275 GTX gekauft hab,
und DX11 und das ach so tolle mehr an Leistung sind definitiv kein Kaufgrund für mich!

Wenn ich wieder Upgraden sollte wird es zwar definitiv Nvidia, aber das auch erst Ende 2010 Anfang 2011, weil vorher wird es einfach nichts mit DX11 geben, wo man sagt boar das muss ich haben!

Den Leuten wird viel zu sehr eingeredet sie müssten immer das neuste haben, und überall wird man beeinflusst!
Sogar Benchmarks hier auf pcgh... beeinflussen!

Und ganz ehrlich, ich könnte schwören das zum Schluss Nvidia wieder lacht! Weil was bringen einem die jetzigen ATI Grakas? DX11 Games gibt es na mal zählen 1? eh 2?
Und wenn dann doch mal 2-3 weitere Games draussen sind, wirbt Nvidia wieder fleissig und von ATI kommt dann wieder nur, wir haben haben aber das bessere P/L..... Mal abwarten


----------



## pmkrefeld (20. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich. zB für Mods wie die ENB Series oder um aktuelle Spiele mit 4x SGSSAA / 16xS zu zocken. Die Leistung lässt sich in Bildqualität um münzen



Ih würd mich freuen wenn GTA4 bei mir ordentlich funktionieren würde xD von Mods zu schweigen / scheiß Steam


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2010)

Erst seit der Steam-Version habe ich keine Probs mehr mit GTA4


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

[x] Denke, dass sie ein wenig schneller als die HD5870 sein wird


----------



## Zockerfan (20. Januar 2010)

[x] Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bu11et (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich will doch mal hoffen, dass die besser sind. Ansonsten hat Nvidia nicht mehr viel zu melden. Abgesehen von den Fanboys werden sich da kaum welche drum schlagen, weil die Preise bestimmt zu hoch sein werden.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Januar 2010)

Sie sollte aus preispolitischer Sicht deutlich schneller als die 5870 und zur 5890 tendieren, alles andere wäre entweder zu teuer (zu schnell) oder (zu langsam) sinnlos. Also das würde ich so denken.


----------



## Cartier (21. Januar 2010)

es wäre wohl seht enttäuschend wenn se langsamer wäre. Der Endverbraucher hatt lang genug gewartet ^^ und zu üblich  horenden Preisen von Nvidia kann man schon performance erwarten


----------



## Cartier (21. Januar 2010)

weltrekord schrieb:


> Persönlich denke ich auch das der Fermi schneller als die 5870 wird.
> aber ehrlich gesagt interessiert es mich momentan herzlich wenig, da ich mir erst letztes Jahr im September ne neue 275 GTX gekauft hab,
> und DX11 und das ach so tolle mehr an Leistung sind definitiv kein Kaufgrund für mich!




Naja was sie bringen in derzeit aktuellen PCs wenn man sich eh updaten muss  sind ATI wohl die bessere Wahl. Aber  du hast schon recht hab auch ne 260 GTX verbaut und seh auch keinen Grund zu ATI zu wechseln. Naja könnt ja ne 5870 verbaun und meine 260er als PhysikX Karte nutzen.  ^^


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2010)

Warum nicht zu ner 5870 wechseln? Also ich für meinen Teil würde gern mal Crysis in höchsten Einstellungen spielen und dazu braucht man halt die schnellsten Karten.
Also eine Einstellung von 2560x1600 alles aufgedreht, Mod drüber und im Treiber nachgestellt, das wär schon nett! Ich denke nicht, dass das mit einer 260er geht.

Kann das überhaupt einer hier? Womit wurde das Spiel denn erstellt, damit muss das doch gehn...
Weiss das einer?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Januar 2010)

Das geht schlicht nicht.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (23. Januar 2010)

[X] ist mir egal

Nach der Release-Schlappe von ATI bezüglich der 58xx Serie halte ich nichts mehr von monatelangem gehype von Grafikkarten bevor überhaut irgend ein Modell verfügbar ist. Ausserdem frage ich mich was diese Umfrage bezwecken soll? Ich mach jetzt mal ne Umfrage:

Wie wird das Wetter morgen?

- Schön
- Nicht schön
- Mir egal

Tztztztztzzzzz...

No offence....


----------



## micha2 (23. Januar 2010)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> [X] ist mir egal
> 
> Nach der Release-Schlappe von ATI bezüglich der 58xx Serie halte ich nichts mehr von monatelangem gehype von Grafikkarten bevor überhaut irgend ein Modell verfügbar ist.


wieso? die 5850/70 gibts doch überall zu kaufen. mit etwas wartezeit oder nen kleinen aufpreis bekommt man sie problemlos.
wenn man sie aber nirgens bestellt, wird sie dir auch keiner schicken.


FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Ausserdem frage ich mich was diese Umfrage bezwecken soll? Ich mach jetzt mal ne Umfrage:
> 
> Wie wird das Wetter morgen?
> 
> ...


 
Frost!
einfach mal wetterbericht schauen.

auch wenn ich die umfrage auch sehr fragwürdig finde, muss ich zu deiner umfrage sagen, das sie relativ sinnlos ist.
das wetter von morgen läuft auf jedem fernseh- oder radiokanal.
hier ein link für dich:
Wetter: Wetterbericht und Wettervorhersage bei wetter.info


----------



## AmdNator (23. Januar 2010)

Mir selber ist es eigentlich so von egal! ich kaufe die Karte wo ich für mein Max Budget bekomme. Und das ist in den letzten Jahren immer ATI gewesen. 

Und ein nicht ganz zu verachtender Grund die karte soll nicht gerade sehr viel aus der Steckdose ziehen.


----------



## bauer-akil (23. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass Nvidia solange am neuen Grafikchip rumexperimentiert, bis er schneller ist, damit sie ihr Image warhen können, denn wie würde es aussehen, wenn sie nach so langer Zeit nur der 5879 gleichwertiges Produkt auf den Markt bringen?

Trotzdem wird Ati den Preisvorteil haben.


----------



## Shady (23. Januar 2010)

[x]Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
Vermute ich mal... Wär schlimm wenn nich. Mit der Zeit die sie später kommt...
Hoffe AMD hat was gutes als Konter in Petto...


----------



## psychodad666 (23. Januar 2010)

Ist eh egal! Bis das Ding auf den Markt kommt ist der Zug schon lange abgefahren, weil AMD wieder nachgelegt hat. Zusätzlich haben die Nvidia Grafikkarten noch nie so ein gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis wie AMD/ATI-Karten. Daher glaube ich, dass Nvidia sehr hartes Jahr bevorsteht.


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Januar 2010)

[X]_Keine Ahnung/mir egal

Abwarten und Kaffee Trinken 
_


----------



## tuner-andy (24. Januar 2010)

ich denk mal, dass die das Realase nicht umsonst so lange hinausgezögert haben. Dementsprechend müssen die sich was überlegt haben, um AMD's Radeon abzuziehn


----------



## eXEC-XTX (24. Januar 2010)

25% mehr als HD5870


----------



## Maeximum30 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das sie in diversen Anwendungen wahrscheinlich so schnell sein wird wie die 5970


----------



## micha2 (24. Januar 2010)

Maeximum30 schrieb:


> Ich denke das sie in diversen Anwendungen wahrscheinlich so schnell sein wird wie die 5970


wenn nicht sogar so schnell wie die 6870
find es schon toll, wie viele hier so einiges denken.
ich warte ab und freue mich auf den eventuellen preisverfall.


----------



## meratheus (24. Januar 2010)

Fermi wird stärker sein als die 5870. Jedoch befürchte ich, das alle Besitzer von 5850 und 5870´er VGA´s zu schnell mit dem Kauf waren. Ich vermute das die Karten gedrosselt sind und da noch ordentlich Potenzial dahinter steckt. Das erklärt auch die Preise. Warten wir mal auf das Refreshing von Ati.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Januar 2010)

Ich denke Prognosen anzustellen ist prinzipiell Quatsch, aber realistisch gesehen, ist NVidia nun 

- theoretisch 6 Monate in der Entwicklung voraus! Das bedeutet bei Markteinführung des GF100 kann der nur schneller sein. Ansonsten kann NVidia einpacken.
- Alleine die unglaubliche Anzahl der Transistoren läßt auf immense Leistung schließen
- Sollte man den NVidia-optimierten Benches glauben und das relativieren, sollte der GF100 als Single-GPU in etwa je nach Anwendung durchaus 15-25% schneller sein...
- ... aber sicherlich auch 30% teurer. Das wiederum wäre eine ziemlich häßliche Geschichte.
- Momentan machen die Großhändler ja auch mit den 5000ern von AMD preislich das Schwein! Können sie ja, weil es nix vergleichbares gibt; noch nicht.

Fazit:
Es wird Zeit, daß NVidia aus den Pötten kommt und auch gleich in großem Umfang den Markt beschicken kann. Nur so können inzwischen verlorene Marktanteile vielleicht wieder gerettet werden und der Preis der 5870er wird dann auch endlich unter 300 Euronen fallen.

MfG kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. Januar 2010)

> Ich denke das sie in diversen Anwendungen wahrscheinlich so schnell sein wird wie die 5970


 Ja das wäre was, ist aber äußerst unrealistisch.  

Denke die Leistung wird sich knapp auf Oberhalb der 5890 einpendeln. Ähnlich wie es vorher bei der 4890 und der GTX 275/285 war.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2010)

Was für eine HD5890?


----------



## Gamiac (26. Januar 2010)

Ich denke Nvidia wird uns alle positiv überraschen und die Fermi wird was Preis und Leistung angeht für frischen Wind sorgen .
Das AMD die Preise nicht unbedingt aus Kundenfreundlichkeit gemacht hat beim rv770 ist seit dem launch der 870 wohl auch jedem klar .
Ich werde mich Entscheiden was ich mir Kaufe wenn es die 5850 für weit unter 200€ gibt bis dahin ist mir mein Geld zu schade .

mfGamiac


----------



## zzRaiser (28. Januar 2010)

Ich denke auch daß sie schneller als eine HD 5870 ist, sie sollte aber auch keine so großen Leistungseinbrüche bei 8x Sambling oder höher haben wie die letzten Karten!


----------



## Struggy (28. Januar 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> X Keine Ahnung/mir egal
> 
> Sagen wir mal, selbst wenn NVIDIA schneller sein sollte, herzlichen
> Glückwunsch !
> ...



Dito! Ich warte auch nur auf Fermi, damit die ATI-Preise sinken.


----------



## Siberian Tiger (28. Januar 2010)

[x] Wird schneller als die HD 5870! Doch ist mir das eh egal, weil meine GTX 280 noch mehr als ausreicht!


----------



## windows (29. Januar 2010)

[x] _Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)

Wird sicherlich ein großer Sprung werden, ich denke allerdings nicht das in der ersten Generation der neuen Fermi-Architektur alles fehlerfrei läuft.
Das wird die GTX380 viel Leistung kosten, aber sie wird meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich trotzdem schneller als die HD5870 und eventuell die HD5970.

Wissen tut es sowieso nur nvidia und nichtmal bei denen kann man sich sicher sein.

MFG
windows
_


----------



## Lyran (30. Januar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

Denke nicht das die neue Nvidia schneller als eine aktuelle Dual-GPU Graka wird


----------



## Winduser (30. Januar 2010)

du hast eine Auswahlmöglichkeit vergessen!!!
"Die Fermi kommt niemals"
XD


----------



## Marguth (30. Januar 2010)

*Fermi/GTX 380: Wie schnell wird sie wohl?*
 Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)
 Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
 Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5870
 Fermi/GF100 wird langsamer als die HD 5870 

wieso einmal 380 und einmal 100?   
sind da jetzt 2 verschiedene oder ist das schreibfehler? oder gibt es gar 2 name für die selbe? weiht mich ein!


----------



## multimolti (30. Januar 2010)

Marguth schrieb:


> *Fermi/GTX 380: Wie schnell wird sie wohl?*
> Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5970 (Dual-GPU)
> Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870
> Fermi/GF100 wird so schnell wie die HD 5870
> ...



GF100 heißt der Chipsatz, GTX 380 (wahrscheinlich) die Grafikkarte.

Genauer:
Die Chipsätze haben alle eigene Namen, z.B. die der aktuellen GTX 2xx Serie heißen GT200, und da die neuen auf *F*ermi basiert sind, eben G*F*. Warum 100 statt 200 weiß ich nicht. Und es wird davon ausgegangen, dass nVidia die Namenspolitik fortsetzt, um den Überblick zu erleichtern. Also wird wahrscheinlich erst das Top-Modell GTX 380 rauskommen (wie damals die GTX 280 oder bei Ati HD 4870 und dann 5870), später dann eine günstigere GTX 360 und irgendwann Low-End Modelle GT 320, GTS 350, etc.


----------



## Tanail (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870

Wenn nicht, macht NVidia irgendwas falsch ^^


----------



## meymic6 (2. Februar 2010)

[X] mir vollkommen hupe.
wer das bessere angebot aus preis und leistung bietet wird gekauft.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

..alles Spekulation...wie vorher auch immer wieder...lol..warten wirs ab!!!
..allerdings denke ich das NV schon gut was bringen muß um sich noch ein paar Marktanteile zu sichern bzw. zurück zu holen!!..denke auch das NV nachgearbeitet hat nachdem sie sehen was AMD da vorlegt mit der 5870!


----------



## dorow (6. Februar 2010)

[x] Fermi/GF100 wird schneller als die HD 5870


----------



## hugo38 (6. Februar 2010)

Die Fermi wird (muß) schneller sein. 
Wenn ich mir die technischen Daten anschaue komme ich aber zu der Erkenntnis, dass man die Fermi nicht mit der HD5870 nicht vergleichen kann.
Der Fermichip ist fast um die Hälfte größer als der von der HD5870 und der Stromverbrauch liegt um die 100Watt höher (das entspricht fast der HD5970).
Man stell sich doch mal vor, dass man die HD5870 mit 100 Watt mehr befeuern würde, dann hätte die Fermi gar keine Chance mehr.
Also wie gesagt man kann die beiden nicht vergleichen, da die technischen Vorrausetzungen zu unterschiedlich sind.
Wer würde denn für eine Grafikkarte um die 200€ mehr ausgeben um dann vieleicht 10-20% mehr Leistung zu haben und dann noch 100Watt mehr Strom zu verbrauchen?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht mehr zeitgemäß. ATI hat den effektiveren Chip. Sicher kann man sagen das Nvidia mehr Features an Board hat, aber die braucht im moment kein Mensch.


----------



## windows (6. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Der Fermichip ist fast um die Hälfte größer als der von der HD5870 und der Stromverbrauch liegt um die 100Watt höher (das entspricht fast der HD5890).


Woher weißt du den Stromverbracuh der HD5890?



hugo38 schrieb:


> Man stell sich doch mal vor, dass man die HD5870 mit 100 Watt mehr befeuern würde, dann hätte die Fermi gar keine Chance mehr.


Wieso? Das verstehe ich nicht.

Irgendwie kommt mir dein gesamter Post unlogisch vor, ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen.

MFG
windows


----------



## hugo38 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich muss mich entschuldigen, ich meine die HD5970 und diese  hat eine TDP von 294 Watt, zu sehen ist das auf der AMD Homepage unter Technische Daten, aber bitte was verstehst du denn nicht?
Es ist doch klar wenn ich zwei Chips unter den gleichen Größenverhälnissen herstelle (40nm) und der eine ist fast um die Hälfte größer, kann ich die beiden doch nicht miteinander vergleichen. Es wäre so als ob ich einen 2 Liter Motor mit einem 3,5 Liter Motor vergleichen würde und dann die Frage stellen würde welcher ist schneller.


MFG 

Hugo38


----------



## da brew (8. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich entschuldigen, ich meine die HD5970 und diese  hat eine TDP von 294 Watt, zu sehen ist das auf der AMD Homepage unter Technische Daten, aber bitte was verstehst du denn nicht?



Und woher kennst du den Verbrauch von GTX 470/480?


----------



## Freeak (8. Februar 2010)

Er kennt ihn nicht sondern Schätzt ihn (wie auch ich) wesentlich höher ein als bei der 5870. Was ja durch den größeren N-Vidia Chip zu Vermuten ist.

Und da N-Vidia ja keine technidaten rausrückt ist viel Spekulation rund um Fermi zustandegekommen, endgültige Infos und Ergebnisse werden wohl erst mit dem Release (When it´s Done)kommen.


----------



## Endboss (8. Februar 2010)

Um die Frage zu beanworten warum Nvidia so lange braucht bis die GF100 auf den markt ist :
wieviele DX11 Games gibt es ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endboss (8. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Man stell sich doch mal vor, dass man die HD5870 mit 100 Watt mehr befeuern würde, dann hätte die Fermi gar keine Chance mehr.




Was für ein Mist mehr Watt bringt nicht mehr Leistung!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (8. Februar 2010)

Endboss schrieb:


> Was für ein Mist mehr Watt bringt nicht mehr Leistung!


Nö, aber das meint er doch garnicht... Er geht vielmehr davon aus, dass mehr Leistung mehr Strom verbraucht, was ich für halbwegs korrekt halte. Ist ja bein übertakteten Prozessoren auch so 

Xyrian

P.S.: Tretet mich, wenns nicht stimmt, wär nicht das erste mal


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Er kennt ihn nicht sondern Schätzt ihn (wie auch ich) wesentlich höher ein als bei der 5870. Was ja durch den größeren N-Vidia Chip zu Vermuten ist.
> 
> Und da N-Vidia ja keine technidaten rausrückt ist viel Spekulation rund um Fermi zustandegekommen, endgültige Infos und Ergebnisse werden wohl erst mit dem Release (When it´s Done)kommen.



Auf Deutsch wäre das sogar lesbar.


----------



## micha2 (9. Februar 2010)

Endboss schrieb:


> Um die Frage zu beanworten warum Nvidia so lange braucht bis die GF100 auf den markt ist :
> wieviele DX11 Games gibt es ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
upps, seit wann hat das die grafikchiphersteller interressiert?
willst du uns jetzt erzählen, das NV so lange wartet, bis genug spiele für die HD5... entwickelt sind?
wär ja mal ne ganz neue taktik.
soweit ich mich erinner, kamen immer erst die chips, bevor die spiele erschienen.
woran liegt das wohl? kann mir schon vorstellen das die verkaufszahlen von spielen schnell einbrechen würden, wenn es noch keine passende hardware geben würde.


----------



## hugo38 (9. Februar 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> Und woher kennst du den Verbrauch von GTX 470/480?



Also, wenn man die Bilder und die Videos von der Fermi gesehen hat, wurde eins klar, die Fermi hat dort einen 6 poligen und einen 8 poligen Anschluß. Das bedeutet mit dem PCI-E slot zusammen eine TDP von 300 Watt, was der HD5970 gleichkommt. Ich glaube sogar auf den ersten Videos aus Las Vegas gesehen zu haben, dass dort sogar 2 8polige Stecker verwendet wurden. Und es ist ja auch bekannt das die Fermi ein grosses Problem mit der Hitzeentwicklung hat. Ausserdem arbeitet Nvidia mit dem Gehäusehersteller Thermaltake zusammen, dort wurde bekannt, dass sie an einem Gehäuse arbeiten wo die Fermi einen extra Luftkanal bekommen soll. 
Das sind die Fakten und wenn man mal nach diesen ein wenig googled, sieht man auch die Logik in meinen Aussagen. 
Für mich ist im moment eins klar, dass Nvidia mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht. Die Fermi ist bestimmt eine super GPU, aber leider nicht zeitgemäß.
Von den Featuren her ist sie der Zeit vorraus und vom Stromverbrauch der Zeit einfach zurück. Ein kleinerer Schritt zum Weihnachtsgeschäft, der Zeitgemäß gewesen wäre und beide Aspekte beinhaltet hätte, damit man mit ATI konkurieren könnte, wäre viel besser gewesen.
Dann kommt noch hinzu das ATI ein Refresh für mitte des Jahres angekündigt hat, was die 5000er Serie betrifft. Damit steht Nvidia wieder unter Druck. Die Fermi ist dann gerade mal fertig auf dem Markt und ATI kann mit dem 6monatigem Vorsprung sofort darauf reagieren. Allein vom Preis her hat ATI viel größere Spielräume, da man aus einem Wafer mehr Chips bekommt als Nvidia.


----------



## da brew (9. Februar 2010)

Deine Logik in allen Ehren, aber dass es sich bei den Punkten, die du angesprochen hast um Fakten handelt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Meines Erachtens sind das alles nur Vermutungen, die auf Aussagen Dritter beruhen. Wobei ich auch die Geschichte mit den Stromsteckern nicht überbewerten würde, da es sich bei den Dingern so ziemlich um die ersten Vorserienmodelle gehandelt haben dürfte, die vielleicht einfach noch höhere Spannungen brauchen um stabil zu laufen. (Ja, ich kenne mich weder mit Chipfertigung, noch mit allem anderen drumherum sonderlich gut aus.)
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht, aber ich finde es etwas merkwürdig, dass hier wenig Leute dazu in der Lage sind, Fakten von Gerüchten und Vermutungen zu unterscheiden.

Abgesehen davon kann ich die Aussagen (die ich hier schon häufiger gelesen habe), dass Nvidia mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht (was bedeutet, dass man sich in einer nahezu ausweglosen Situation befindet, nur damit wir uns da einig sind), nur weil eine neue Grafikkarte mal nicht gleichzeitig mit der von Ati rauskommt (was bisher selten der Fall war) überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Im übrigen wird Ati angesichts der Entwicklungszeiten für moderne Grafikchips kaum im Sommer sofort reagieren können, wenn sie nicht sozusagen schon dabei sind zu reagieren.


----------



## hugo38 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich gebe Dir Recht wenn Du bezweifelst, dass das Fakten sind. Aber Fakt ist, dass die Aussagen von Insidern kommen, die näher an der Sache dran sind als wir es je sein werden. Wenn ich dann nach Deiner Aussage gehe, kann ich niemanden mehr trauen, auch den Nachrichten nicht mehr. Dann müsste ich sagen ich will alles selber sehen und testen. Dann dürften wir auch diese Frage hier nicht mehr beantworten, denn das Wissen was man hat bezieht sich nicht nur auf unseren eigenen Erfahrungen sondern auch auf das, was uns beigebracht wird oder das was wir gelesen haben.
Dann müsstest Du ja auch alles bezweifeln, was du je gehört hast.
Aber es ist ja so, wie Du schon zugegeben hast, kennst du dich mit dieser Materie nicht aus, dann sollte man aber auch wenigstens, bevor Du mich dann noch indirekt so dahinstellst als ob ich die Fakten von Gerüchten nicht unterscheiden könnte, sich mit der Materie ein wenig vertraut machen. 
Auf der eine Seite sagst Du, " (Ja, ich kenne mich weder mit Chipfertigung, noch mit allem anderen drumherum sonderlich gut aus.)" und auf der anderen Seite urteilst du über die Leute die davon Ahnung haben. Das passt doch nicht. 
Und wie kannst du etwas "nicht nachvollziehen", wenn du von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung hast?
Dann noch mal zu deiner Aussage:

"Abgesehen davon kann ich die Aussagen (die ich hier schon häufiger  gelesen habe), dass Nvidia mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht (was bedeutet,  dass man sich in einer nahezu ausweglosen Situation befindet, nur damit  wir uns da einig sind), nur weil eine neue Grafikkarte mal nicht  gleichzeitig mit der von Ati rauskommt (was bisher selten der Fall war)  überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen."

Das Ganze hat was mit Wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun und ein halbes Jahr später ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu bringen, bei so einem schnelllebiegendem Markt, ist es doch wohl logisch. Ausserdem hat Nvidia seit dem halben Jahr nur noch die alten Modelle im Angebot (direct X10), die auch noch so teuer geworden sind, dass diese nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig sind. Das liegt daran das diese nur noch abverkauft werden und die Lager fast leer sind. 
Ein Beispiel für Dich, die HD4870 bekommst du für 130€, die GTX260 die noch lieferbar sind ab 180€. Wer kauft die denn noch, da ich ja schon eine HD5770 (directX11) für 140€ bekomme.
Na vieleicht kannst Du das jetzt ein wenig nachvollziehen was ich meine und das sind wirklich Fakten die Du leicht in jeder Preissuchmaschine nachschauen kannst, aber vieleicht glaubst du denen ja auch nicht???

Dann zu deiner Aussage:

"Im übrigen wird Ati angesichts der Entwicklungszeiten für moderne  Grafikchips kaum im Sommer sofort reagieren können, wenn sie nicht  sozusagen schon dabei sind zu reagieren."

ATI ist schon lange bei der Entwicklung eines neuen Chips, der soll wahrscheinlich noch ende dieses Jahres kommen. Aber das Refresh bezieht sich auf die aktuellen Karten und das ist dann kein neuer Chip sondern der alte einfach modifiziert. Und das wurde von ATI so gesagt mit dem Refresh und nicht widerrufen, nicht das Du wieder meinst, das wären keine Fakten, sondern nur Gerüchte. 

Bevor Du was schreibst, und andere noch inderekt beleidigst, überprüfe doch erstmal die Aussagen, nur ein Tipp von mir.


----------



## da brew (9. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist, dass die Aussagen von Insidern kommen, die näher an der Sache dran sind als wir es je sein werden.



Insider? Von Nvidia?




hugo38 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann nach Deiner Aussage gehe, kann ich niemanden mehr trauen, auch den Nachrichten nicht mehr. Dann müsste ich sagen ich will alles selber sehen und testen. Dann dürften wir auch diese Frage hier nicht mehr beantworten, denn das Wissen was man hat bezieht sich nicht nur auf unseren eigenen Erfahrungen sondern auch auf das, was uns beigebracht wird oder das was wir gelesen haben.
> Dann müsstest Du ja auch alles bezweifeln, was du je gehört hast.



Das ist jetzt vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben...




hugo38 schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja so, wie Du schon zugegeben hast, kennst du dich mit dieser Materie nicht aus, dann sollte man aber auch wenigstens, bevor Du mich dann noch indirekt so dahinstellst als ob ich die Fakten von Gerüchten nicht unterscheiden könnte, sich mit der Materie ein wenig vertraut machen.
> Auf der eine Seite sagst Du, " (Ja, ich kenne mich weder mit Chipfertigung, noch mit allem anderen drumherum sonderlich gut aus.)" und auf der anderen Seite urteilst du über die Leute die davon Ahnung haben.



Ich habe gesagt ich kenne mich mit Chipfertigung nicht aus, nicht dass ich mich mit der Materie nicht auskenne. Soll heißen, dass ich z.B. nicht beurteilen kann, ob sich von einem sehr frühen Vorserien-Modell bis zur verkaufsfertigen Großserienversion die nötigen Betriebsspannungen noch erheblich absenken lassen. 
Wo habe ich über Leute, die "Ahnung haben" geurteilt?



hugo38 schrieb:


> Und wie kannst du etwas "nicht nachvollziehen", wenn du von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung hast?



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich von "der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung habe" (siehe oben)? Ich hab ein weitgehend funktionstüchtiges Gehirn, deshalb kann ich Gedankengänge und ähnliches nachvollziehen, wenn sie Sinn ergeben.




hugo38 schrieb:


> Das Ganze hat was mit Wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun und ein halbes Jahr später ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu bringen, bei so einem schnelllebiegendem Markt, ist es doch wohl logisch.



Das war fast immer so, dass Ati und Nvidia ihre Karten nicht zeitgleich auf den Markt gebracht haben, von daher weiß ich echt nicht, wo dass Problem ist. Und entsprechend war auch mal der eine und mal der andere Hersteller 3-6 Monate nicht konkurrenzfähig. Und beide sind daran offensichtlich nicht zugrunde gegangen.




hugo38 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat Nvidia seit dem halben Jahr nur noch die alten Modelle im Angebot (direct X10), die auch noch so teuer geworden sind, dass diese nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig sind. Das liegt daran das diese nur noch abverkauft werden und die Lager fast leer sind.
> Ein Beispiel für Dich, die HD4870 bekommst du für 130€, die GTX260 die noch lieferbar sind ab 180€. Wer kauft die denn noch, da ich ja schon eine HD5770 (directX11) für 140€ bekomme.



Nur dass Nvidia den größten Teil des Umsatzes und Gewinns nicht mit den oben erwähnten Karten macht/gemacht hat, von daher ist das Argument mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit im Hinblick auf das "mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen" hinfällig. Die verkaufen ihre Restbestände ab und fertig.




hugo38 schrieb:


> Na vieleicht kannst Du das jetzt ein wenig nachvollziehen was ich meine und das sind wirklich Fakten die Du leicht in jeder Preissuchmaschine nachschauen kannst, aber vieleicht glaubst du denen ja auch nicht???



Im großen und ganzen kann ich deine Gedanken nachvollziehen, aber wie oben schon erwähnt, "mit dem Rücken zur Wand" ist meiner Meinung nach was anderes. Aber recht hast du, dass ich Preissuchmaschinen nicht zwangsläufig glaube, da ich schon öfter erlebt habe, dass Artikel in der Suchmaschine als lagernd gekennzeichnet waren und das nicht gestimmt hat. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 




hugo38 schrieb:


> ATI ist schon lange bei der Entwicklung eines neuen Chips, der soll wahrscheinlich noch ende dieses Jahres kommen. Aber das Refresh bezieht sich auf die aktuellen Karten und das ist dann kein neuer Chip sondern der alte einfach modifiziert.



Dass die schon länger an ihrem neuen Chip arbeiten ist mir schon klar, sonst würde der auch kaum vor 2012 rauskommen. Aber auch ein Refresh zaubert sich nicht einfach so aus dem Hut. Nichts anderes habe ich in dem von dir zitierten Abschnitt gesagt.




hugo38 schrieb:


> Und das wurde von ATI so gesagt mit dem Refresh und nicht widerrufen, nicht das Du wieder meinst, das wären keine Fakten, sondern nur Gerüchte.



Dann belege doch deine Aussagen einfach mal. Hättest du das von Anfang an getan, wäre die Hälfte deines Posts (und meiner beiden übrigens auch) überflüssig gewesen. Jeder kann behaupten, der und der hat das und das gesagt. 




hugo38 schrieb:


> Bevor Du was schreibst, und andere noch inderekt beleidigst, überprüfe doch erstmal die Aussagen, nur ein Tipp von mir.



Komm mal wieder runter und reg dich ab. Wo hab ich jemanden beleidigt? Dass hier viele Leute nicht dazu in der Lage (oder willens) sind Fakten und Vermutungen/Gerüchte auseinander zu halten wirst du schon noch merken, wenn du dich hier länger im Forum rumtreibst.


----------



## hugo38 (10. Februar 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> Insider? Von Nvidia?
> 
> *Na dazu schreib ich nichts mehr, google mal.
> 
> ...



_*Na genau das meine ich, du kannst doch nicht so einen Satz loslassen und dann noch dazu sagen, das du dich selber nicht sonderlich gut auskennst, das passt doch nicht. Alle Leute die sich ständig auf dem laufenden halten und sich informieren, so wie ich auch, fühlen sich dann angesprochen und auch beleidigt. Mach dich doch vorher selber mal schlau, damit du auch mitdiskutieren kannst. Und dann brauchst du auch nicht immer schreiben, dass du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst.
*_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es ist ja auch bekannt das die Fermi ein grosses Problem mit der Hitzeentwicklung hat.


Aha. Nur weil es Fermi-Cases gibt? Es gibt auch SLI- und CF-Netzteile. Wer sagt dir, dass das nicht nur Marketing ist.


----------



## micha2 (11. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aha. Nur weil es Fermi-Cases gibt? Es gibt auch SLI- und CF-Netzteile. Wer sagt dir, dass das nicht nur Marketing ist.


 
vielleicht weil bei SLI- und CF-netzteilen genug PCI-E Stromanschlüsse für SLI und CF vorhanden sind? und natürlich auch genug leistung!
ist ja keineswegs standard, das netzteile mehr als 1-2 6/8pin anschlüsse haben!
und hier mal nen link zum stromverbrauch ner Fermikarte: *max 225W*

Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia

von daher liegt Hugo38 wohl garnicht so daneben. upps, ist ja ne news von euch.

und *nur* weil es Fermicases gibt, hat hugo38 nie behauptet. er hat nur eine logische schlußfolgerung gemacht. seine aussage war:

*"Also, wenn man die Bilder und die Videos von der Fermi gesehen hat, wurde eins klar, die Fermi hat dort einen 6 poligen und einen 8 poligen Anschluß. Das bedeutet mit dem PCI-E slot zusammen eine TDP von 300 Watt"*

so habt ihr selbst schon in artikeln über kommente grafikkarten in eurem magazin spekuliert.

@hugo38 
allerdings muss ich dich auch etwas berichtigen. der 6pin- und 8 pin-anschluss ermöglicht zwar eine TDP von max. 300W. aber das beginnt dann auch bei über 225W.
also kann es auch sein, das die graka an der leistungsgrenze der 2x6pin werkelt und deshalb zur sicherheit der 8pin-anschluss genutzt wird. allerdings sind aber auch 225W ne menge holz. die HD5870 kommt mit max. 188W zurecht.


----------



## da brew (11. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> _*Na genau das meine ich, du kannst doch nicht so einen Satz loslassen und dann noch dazu sagen, das du dich selber nicht sonderlich gut auskennst, das passt doch nicht. Alle Leute die sich ständig auf dem laufenden halten und sich informieren, so wie ich auch, fühlen sich dann angesprochen und auch beleidigt. Mach dich doch vorher selber mal schlau, damit du auch mitdiskutieren kannst. Und dann brauchst du auch nicht immer schreiben, dass du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst.
> *_



Glaubst du wirklich, dass deine Aussagen mehr Sinn ergeben, nur weil du alles fett schreibst?




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Die Directx 11 GPUs sind seit september 2009 auf dem Markt, da sollte es kein Problem sein für ATI, diesen zu modifizieren.*



Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?
Ich hab doch nur gesagt, dass sie nicht *kurzfristig* reagieren können, sondern jetzt sozusagen schon dabei sein müssen.




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Denke mal das Du dann eher falsch liegst, bei deinem Wissensstand.*



Was hat denn mein Wissensstand die Chipfertigung betreffend damit zu tun, dass hier entschieden zuviel Wert auf Gerüchte und Vermutungen gelegt wird?




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Wie unlogisch ist das denn als Vergleich, wenn ein Händler ein Produkt auf Lager hat, wird er nie sagen, ich hab es nicht da, denn er will ja verkaufen. Andersrum ist es richtig so wie du das sagst, aber hier ist es wieder anders, da kannste den Preissuchmaschinen getrost glauben. Da da Lieferschwierigkeit so schlimm ist, dass die Händler einfach zugeben müssen das sie keine Karten mehr haben.*



Das ist ne schöne Theorie, deckt sich aber nicht mit den Tatsachen.





hugo38 schrieb:


> *1. Gehört ATI zu AMD?**
> 2. Produziert AMD seine CPUs selber?
> 
> Wenn du Diese Fragen beantworten kannst, siehst du wie falsch du liegst.*



Wo ist denn da jetzt die Verbindung zu dem was ich geschrieben habe?




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Du ich hab keine Lust, jemanden der sich selber nicht drum bemüht, mal informationen zu recherchieren, alles vorgekaut hinzulegen, google mal nach was du nicht verstehst und dann äussere dich dazu.*



Komisch, üblicherweise ist es nämlich so, dass derjenige, der Behauptungen aufstellt diese belegen muss. Und nicht derjenige, der diese Behauptungen liest.



hugo38 schrieb:


> *Na dazu schreib ich nichts mehr, google mal.*



Belege mal.




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Nvidia ist im moment mit allen Grafikkarten in dem Bereich betroffen.*



Im High-End-Bereich Grafikkarten, richtig. Aber da machen die nur einen kleinen Teil ihres Gewinns. 
Das ist ungefähr so, als würdest du behaupten, BMW geht zugrunde, weil sie keine 7er mehr verkaufen, was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte.




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Für mich ist das nicht so als ob Du dich da nur (nicht sonderlich gut auskennst), was du geschrieben hast, sonder das da noch sehr große Defizite sind.*



Tut mir leid dass ich mich nicht perfekt ausgedrückt hab, aber ich bin auch nur ein Mensch. Abgesehen davon interpretierst du da ein bißchen viel rein.


----------



## da brew (11. Februar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> und hier mal nen link zum stromverbrauch ner Fermikarte: *max 225W*



richtig: *max*



micha2 schrieb:


> allerdings sind aber auch 225W ne menge holz. die HD5870 kommt mit max. 188W zurecht.



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben.

PS: sorry wegen doppelpost, hab mich verklickt.


----------



## hugo38 (12. Februar 2010)

@ da brew 

Bisher hast du noch keine, dem Thema naheliegenden Fakten, gebracht. Erst schreibst du solche Beleidigungen, dann sagst ich interpretiere dort zu viel rein.
Nein das tu ich nicht, ich sehe nur das du immer weiter zurück ruderst, und versuchst dich irgendwie rauszureden. Was du geschrieben hast, hast du geschrieben, dann sollte man auch dazu stehen und sich entschuldigen. Aber das kannst du anscheinend nicht. Ich denke mal das du einer von denen bist die du zuvor beschrieben hast, hauptsache irgendwas dazu schreiben und fertig. 
Ich sage es nochmal, mach dich doch erstmal selber schlau und dann können wir weiter diskutieren. Du bringst ja gar nichts mehr zum Thema, nur das du mir ständig sagst, das ich was bringen soll. Du lässt dich wohl gern bedienen, nach diversen Beleidigungnen von dir, na da kannste lange warten. Für mich bist du auf der ganzen linie im moment nicht kompentent genug und deswegen werde ich mich erst wieder zu irgendwas von dir äussern, wenn du mal mit Dingen zum Thema kommst.


----------



## hugo38 (12. Februar 2010)

@micha2

Der Bericht bezieht sich auf die Teslakarten, die im 2.Quartal kommen sollen und die kosten von 2500 - 19000 US-Dollar. Die Fermi soll zwischen 500 und 600€ kosten.
Laut dem Bericht wird die kleinste Tesla mit 3 Gigabyte GDDR 5 ram ausgestattet, die Fermi soll die Hälfte davon bekommen. Also wenn ich das zum Vergleich setze mit dem Preis, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man die beiden nicht vergleichen kann, das muss was ganz anderes sein. 
Um nun auf den Stromverbrauch zu kommen zitiere ich mal 2 Sätze aus dem Bericht:

*Nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand entsprächen die Werte 1.015 bis 1.230 MHz Shader-Takt. Sollten diese niedrigen Takte auch in die Geforce-Reihe Fermi-basierter Grafikkarten durchschlagen, hätte Nvidia wohl ein ernstes Problem. Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass im Haupt-Einsatzgebiet der Tesla-S-20-Reihe, dem Supercomputing, eine Leistungsskalierung nicht über einzelne Taktfrequenzen geschieht, sondern über die schiere Anzahl der eingesetzten Prozessoren. Überdies sind Tesla-Karten oft ganz anderen Anforderungen als normale Geforce-Grafikkarten ausgesetzt- allerdings auch bei besserer Kühlung. *

Also scheint es wirklich so zu sein, das man die beiden Karten nicht miteinander vergleichen kann. Auch nicht vom Stromverbrauch her, da ihr Einsatzgebiet ganz andere Anforderungen hat(Supercomputer).
Ich denke, das wir mit mehr als 225Watt verbrauch zu rechnen haben (unter Last) bei der Fermi. Sollte der Verbrauch weniger sein, wird sie auch weniger Leistung haben.
Meine Meinung resultiert daraus, das die shadereinheiten(CUDA cores) bei der Tesla 448 betragen und bei der Fermi sollen sie 512 haben. Also bei 448 shadern haben wir einen Verbrauch von max 225Watt. Nun rechne ich das mal weiter um und komme dann bei 512 shadern auf 257Watt verbrauch.


----------



## hugo38 (12. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aha. Nur weil es Fermi-Cases gibt? Es gibt auch SLI- und CF-Netzteile. Wer sagt dir, dass das nicht nur Marketing ist.


 
Aha. Wäre wirklich nett, wenn Du meine ganzen Texte in dem Zusammenhang lesen würdest. Sollte man doch von einem Mitarbeiter (Volontär) erwarten können. Ich finde das echt peinlich.


----------



## micha2 (12. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> @micha2
> 
> Der Bericht bezieht sich auf die Teslakarten, die im 2.Quartal kommen sollen und die kosten von 2500 - 19000 US-Dollar. Die Fermi soll zwischen 500 und 600€ kosten.
> Laut dem Bericht wird die kleinste Tesla mit 3 Gigabyte GDDR 5 ram ausgestattet, die Fermi soll die Hälfte davon bekommen. Also wenn ich das zum Vergleich setze mit dem Preis, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man die beiden nicht vergleichen kann, das muss was ganz anderes sein.
> ...


 
naja, mal abwarten. noch ist ja keine GTX4... auf dem markt. 
vielleicht ist ja der verbrauch der karte der grund, warum der launch so lange auf sich warten lässt. ne optimierung des verbrauchs kann ja der grund sein.


----------



## hugo38 (13. Februar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> naja, mal abwarten. noch ist ja keine GTX4... auf dem markt.
> vielleicht ist ja der verbrauch der karte der grund, warum der launch so lange auf sich warten lässt. ne optimierung des verbrauchs kann ja der grund sein.



Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. Laut den einschlägigen Vermutungen, die man im Netz nachlesen kann, soll ja auch das der Grund sein und der der Hitzeentwicklung, was natürlich zusammenhängt.(oder nicht PCGH_Marc?)
Allerdings will ich hoffen, dass Nvidia, wenn es der Grund sein sollte, dies auch in den Griff bekommt, damit die Konkurrenz wieder belebt wird und wir mit günstigen Karten zu rechnen haben.


----------



## da brew (16. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Sollte man doch von einem Mitarbeiter (Volontär) erwarten können. Ich finde das echt peinlich.



Du bist Mitarbeiter bei einer Zeitung und weißt noch nicht mal, dass man, wenn man Behauptungen aufstellt, diese auch belegen können muß? Das ist peinlich.


----------



## micha2 (16. Februar 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> Du bist Mitarbeiter bei einer Zeitung und weißt noch nicht mal, dass man, wenn man Behauptungen aufstellt, diese auch belegen können muß? Das ist peinlich.


??????


----------



## hugo38 (16. Februar 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> Du bist Mitarbeiter bei einer Zeitung und weißt noch nicht mal, dass man, wenn man Behauptungen aufstellt, diese auch belegen können muß? Das ist peinlich.



Ich dachte du hättest, ich zitiere dich mal,*"ein weitgehend funktionstüchtiges Gehirn"*.


----------



## da brew (17. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest, ich zitiere dich mal,*"ein weitgehend funktionstüchtiges Gehirn"*.



richtig: "weitgehend". Da hast du mich doch tatsächlich erwischt, wie ich an einem fies verkaterten Faschingsdienstag deine Aussage falsch verstanden habe. Ich habe sie so verstanden, dass du Volontär bei PCGH bist. Dafür entschuldige ich mich hier in aller Form.


----------



## hugo38 (18. Februar 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> richtig: "weitgehend". Da hast du mich doch tatsächlich erwischt, wie ich an einem fies verkaterten Faschingsdienstag deine Aussage falsch verstanden habe. Ich habe sie so verstanden, dass du Volontär bei PCGH bist. Dafür entschuldige ich mich hier in aller Form.



Schön, dass du dich entschuldigst. 
Nur ich sehe das ich mit dem was ich vorher geschrieben habe recht behalten hab. Ich zitiere mich mal selber:

*Bisher hast du noch keine, dem Thema naheliegenden Fakten, gebracht. Erst schreibst du solche Beleidigungen, dann sagst ich interpretiere dort zu viel rein.
Nein das tu ich nicht, ich sehe nur das du immer weiter zurück ruderst, und versuchst dich irgendwie rauszureden.
*
Rudere, Rudere, du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.

Dann hab ich noch geschrieben;

* Ich denke mal das du einer von denen bist die du zuvor beschrieben hast, hauptsache irgendwas dazu schreiben und fertig.
*

Und das haste auch getan wofür du dich jetzt entschuldigt hast. Aber nicht nur das, du hast dich vorher schon versucht rauszureden, wo es darum ging, das du selber geschrieben hast, dass du dich nicht sonderlich gut auskennst. Da haste dann einfach geschrieben ich zitiere dich mal:

*Tut mir leid dass ich mich nicht perfekt ausgedrückt hab, aber ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.
*

Auf der einen Seite, erwartest du, dass alle dir alles vorlegen müssen, da du zu faul bist selber nach zu schauen ob es stimmt und auf der anderen Seite soll man aber Rücksicht auf dich nehmen, da du ja auch nur ein Mensch bist. 
Tut mir leid, auf solche Menschen nehme ich keine Rücksicht.

Na ja und da kann ich dann noch einiges mehr aufzählen. Aber ich denke, dass du dich jetzt entschuldigst, dass das der richtige weg ist.


----------



## da brew (18. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> *Bisher hast du noch keine, dem Thema naheliegenden Fakten, gebracht.*


Richtig, ich hab lediglich deine Aussagen bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme und der Wärmeentwicklung der GTX470/480 angezweifelt, die nach deiner Aussage bekannt sind und darauf hingeewiesen, das dazu keine Fakten, sondern nur Vermutungen existieren. Ich habe Fragen gestellt, die du nicht beantworten wolltest/willst (oder konntest/kannst?), mehr nicht.


hugo38 schrieb:


> *Erst schreibst du solche Beleidigungen, dann sagst ich interpretiere dort zu viel rein.*


Wen habe ich wo beleidigt?
Du interpretierst zu viel in meine Aussage dass ich mich mit Chipfertigung nicht gut auskenne. Du hast da nämlich folgendes draus gemacht:
"kennst du dich mit dieser Materie nicht aus". 
und: 
"wenn du von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung hast?"




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Nein das tu ich nicht, ich sehe nur das du immer weiter zurück ruderst, und versuchst dich irgendwie rauszureden.*


Wo bin ich zurückgerudert und hab versucht mich rauszureden? Als ich deine Aussage richtiggestellt habe, dass "ich selbst gesagt habe, dass ich von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung habe"? Sorry, aber du übertreibst ganz einfach.




hugo38 schrieb:


> *Ich denke mal das du einer von denen bist die du zuvor beschrieben hast, hauptsache irgendwas dazu schreiben und fertig.*



Wo hab ich was von Leuten geschrieben, die nur "irgendwas schreiben und fertig"? Ich habe gesagt, dass ich sehr oft sehe, dass Leute Fakten nicht von Vermutungen unterscheiden können.




hugo38 schrieb:


> Und das haste auch getan



Was hab ich getan?




hugo38 schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur das, du hast dich vorher schon versucht rauszureden, wo es darum ging, das du selber geschrieben hast, dass du dich nicht sonderlich gut auskennst.



siehe oben.




hugo38 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite, erwartest du, dass alle dir alles vorlegen müssen, da du zu faul bist selber nach zu schauen ob es stimmt und auf der anderen Seite soll man aber Rücksicht auf dich nehmen, da du ja auch nur ein Mensch bist.



Ich erwarte nicht, dass mir alles vorgelegt wird und ich bin auch nicht zu faul, selber zu suchen. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wo DEINE Quellen sind, nicht was man so alles für Spekulationen über Fermi im Internet finden kann. Das weiß ich nämlich. Da du dich aber kontinuierlich weigerst auch nur einen Link hier reinzustellen, muß ich davon ausgehen, dass deine Aussagen genau auf oben genannte Spekulationen aufbauen. Schade.
Wenn ich im übrigen so faul wäre, wie du vermutest, würde ich hier wohl kaum ständig solche Romane verfassen.


----------



## hugo38 (18. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein LInk bezüglich meiner Aussagen, dieser Bericht ist von Heute:

Fudzilla - Geforce GTX 480 to be as hot as GTX 285

und hier noch ein Artikel:

http://www.hardware-infos.com/kolumnen.php?kolumne=16

Und noch ein Link:

http://www.chip.de/news/Nvidia-Fermi-Warum-der-GPU-Krieg-verloren-ist_40770689.html

Noch einer:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...4470-wird-amd-fermi-mit-trillian-kontern.html


----------



## hugo38 (18. Februar 2010)

@da brew

Versuche doch mal meinen ganzen Text zu verstehen und nimm nicht immer nur ein paar Stücke heraus um dann für dich das beste daraus zu schlussfolgern. Ich glaub da hilft doch nichts mehr. 
Fakten kann man nur bekommen wenn die Fermi da ist, ist doch logisch. Aber man kann auch Dinge logisch Schlussfolgern, aus Fakten die dazu beitragen uns einen Einblick in die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu geben, was sein könnte, so das wir der Wahrheit ziemlich nahe kommen.  Und das ist dass, was ich hier mache. 
Hoffe du verstehst den Satz.  Du bist für mich einfach nicht kompetent genug und du änderst daran auch nichts, da du immer noch nichts zum Thema geschrieben hast.
Ach weißt du, bleib du in deiner Welt und ich in meiner und gut ist. Ich hab keine Lust mich ständig bei dir zu wiederholen, da du meine Aussagen jedes mal zerstückelst und vom Inhalt her verdrehst, oder deine Aussagen einfach nur noch zur Hälfte gesagt haben willst, obwohl du es vorher so geschrieben hast und meinst die Leute würde es nicht lesen, was vorher war. Ich tue das aber. Also wenn du nichts mehr zum Thema hast, dann lass mich doch einfach in Ruhe, das Ganze mit dir wird mir nämlich langsam zu dumm.


----------

